# AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. Juli 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

					AMD hat noch am gestrigen Abend seine Geschäftszahlen für das abgelaufene zweite Quartal 2014 veröffentlicht. Den Umsatz konnte man im Vergleich zum Vorquartal (+ 3 %) sowie Vorjahresquartal (+ 24 %) auf 1,44 Milliarde US-Dollar steigen. Obwohl der operative Gewinn ebenfalls auf 63 Millionen US-D angestiegen ist, bleibt ein höherer Nettoverlust von 36 Mio. Und das trotz gutem Geschäft mit den SoCs für Playstation 4 und Xbox One.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Tja, ich kann mich noch gut an die ganzen Prophezeiungen hier im Forum erinnern, laut denen AMD mit den Konsolen-Deals fette Kohle verdienen würde....Offensichtlich verkauft sich AMD aber auch dort unter Wert.

Und Hauptsache unsere Cracks hier im Forum können günstig ihre AMD GPUs kaufen - weil die Preisgestaltung tut AMD ja so gut - und sie können auf der anderen Seite Nvidia dafür verteufeln, dass sie sich das Geld für ihre GPUs fragen, was sie haben müssen, um Geld zu verdienen.

In meinen Augen schaufelt sich AMD in finanzieller Hinsicht das eigene Grab.


----------



## criss vaughn (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



> Hohe Hoffnungen werden in die ARM-basierten Serverlösungen, namentlich Seattle, gesetzt sowie den Firepro-Grafikkarten für das Profisegment. Die SoC-Produktion für Konsolen dürfte auf einem konstanten Niveau liegen bleiben.



Nie im Leben wird das ausreichen, die Talfahrt zu stoppen - ich bin wirklich gespannt wie lange das noch gut geht .. 

@Cook: Sieh dir die Zahlen an, es ist nicht die GPU-Sparte die AMD das Genick bricht (die verkauften APU-SoC's überwiegen im Vergleich zum GPU-Einzelhandel sowieso), sondern die CPU-Sparte .. und hier wird wohl auch so schnell nichts mehr kommen


----------



## e4syyy (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Das einzige was ich an der AMD Pleite schlimm finden würde, wäre dann das Monopol von Intel und nVidia. Höhere Preise und (noch) langsamerer Fortschritt.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



criss vaughn schrieb:


> Sieh dir die Zahlen an, es ist nicht die GPU-Sparte die AMD das Genick bricht (die verkauften APU-SoC's überwiegen im Vergleich zum GPU-Einzelhandel sowieso), sondern die CPU-Sparte .. und hier wird wohl auch so schnell nichts mehr kommen


 
Hm. Also wenn ich sehe, dass AMD satte 140% mehr Umsatz bei den Graphics Solutions gemacht hat, und AMD trotzdem insgesamt weiterhin in den Miesen steht, dann liegt auch bei den Grafiklösungen einiges wirklich im Argen, sprich: Sie verdienen zu wenig Geld damit.


----------



## criss vaughn (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Hm. Also wenn ich sehe, dass AMD satte 140% mehr Umsatz bei den Graphics Solutions gemacht hat, und AMD trotzdem insgesamt weiterhin in den Miesen steht, dann liegt auch bei den Grafiklösungen einiges wirklich im Argen.


 
Soweit ich mich noch erinnere stand in dem offiziellen Bericht, dass die _Graphics Solutions_ auch oder vor allem durch die Custom-APU's für die Konsolen gepushed wurden .. und hier hat man wohl recht _attraktive_ Preise an M$ und Sony kommuniziert - whatever, wie gesagt, lange gehts nicht mehr gut^^
Aber klar, die günstigen GPU-Preise sind vll wirklich nur noch ein Geschenk an die Community bevor diese Zeiten dann auch vorbei sind ..


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



criss vaughn schrieb:


> Soweit ich mich noch erinnere stand in dem offiziellen Bericht, dass die _Graphics Solutions_ auch oder vor allem durch die Custom-APU's für die Konsolen gepushed wurden .. und hier hat man wohl recht _attraktive_ Preise an M$ und Sony kommuniziert



Ja, das ist die Befürchtung, die ich in diesem Zusammenhang habe. Nicht, dass AMD sich bei den Konsolendeals mächtig verzockt hat. Das wäre wirklich übel.



> whatever, wie gesagt, lange gehts nicht mehr gut. Aber klar, die günstigen GPU-Preise sind vll wirklich nur noch ein Geschenk an die Community bevor diese Zeiten dann auch vorbei sind ..



Tja, mal abwarten, wie lange sie das noch können.


----------



## OdlG (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Oh Mann, ich weiß wirklich nicht, wie AMD noch die Kurve kriegen will. Ohne Konkurrenz gehen die Preise noch weiter nach oben... Ich kann nur hoffen, dass AMD ein paar Konzepte in der Hand hat, die 10 Jahre vor ihrer aktuellen Technik liegen, damit man auch mal wieder mit Intel aufschließt.


----------



## Locuza (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Tja, ich kann mich noch gut an die ganzen  Prophezeiungen hier im Forum erinnern, laut denen AMD mit den  Konsolen-Deals fette Kohle verdienen würde....Offensichtlich verkauft  sich AMD aber auch dort unter Wert.
> 
> Und Hauptsache unsere Cracks  hier im Forum können günstig ihre AMD GPUs kaufen - weil die  Preisgestaltung tut AMD ja so gut - und sie können auf der anderen Seite  Nvidia dafür verteufeln, dass sie sich das Geld für ihre GPUs fragen,  was sie haben müssen, um Geld zu verdienen.
> 
> In meinen Augen schaufelt sich AMD in finanzieller Hinsicht das eigene Grab.


Ich denke kaum das sich AMD unter Wert verkauft, die Royalties im Konsolengeschäft waren nie Bombe. 
Dennoch eine nette Summe und AMD hat jetzt die ganze stationäre Konsolenwelt für sich. 
Definitiv  ein guter Deal für AMD, dass keine Goldkarren rein kommen, sollte jedem  klar gewesen sein der ungefähr geschaut hat was bei den letzten Konsolen  herausgesprungen ist. 

Aber AMDs Marge könnte definitiv paar Prozent mehr vertragen. 
Aber wie genau schaufelt sich AMD in finanzieller Hinsicht ihr eigenes Grab?
Bei  den Möglichkeiten die sie haben, finde ich agieren sie anständig und das  Unternehmen scheint immer mehr auf einer stabilen Linie zu wandern. 
Ohne Abzüge haben die Sparten einen operativen Gewinn erwirtschaftet und besonders beim CPU-Geschäft ist die Cash-Burn Rate stark nach unten gegangen, weil bei dem mittlerweile sehr kleinen Umsatz stand noch bisschen Gewinn übrig. 

Bei AMD ist leider kein Durchbruch abzusehen, viele Sachen laufen relativ schwach und bisher haben sie auch keine Chance da großartig etwas zu ändern.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Locuza schrieb:


> Aber wie genau schaufelt sich AMD in finanzieller Hinsicht ihr eigenes Grab?
> Bei  den Möglichkeiten die sie haben, finde ich agieren sie anständig und das  Unternehmen scheint immer mehr auf einer stabilen Linie zu wandern.



Nein, ich finde sie agieren keineswegs anständig.
Wenn ich in meiner Firma in einer Sparte ein fettes Umsatzplus hinlege, aber dadurch nicht mehr Gewinn übrig bleibt, dann habe ich nicht anständig agiert, sondern mich im Gegenteil verkalkuliert. Denn wenn man den Umsatz steigert - gerade, wenn es so massiv ist - dann sollte auch deutlich mehr Gewinn übrig bleiben.


----------



## bootzeit (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Schade, dachte geht mal aufwärts .


----------



## Locuza (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Die GPU Sparte hat AMD leider auch mit dem Semi-Custom Zeug verschmiert, ich kann da leider nicht ganz genau herauslesen wie sich die Gewichte verschoben haben. 
Das Konsolengeschäft bringt nur paar Dollar Gewinn, treibt aber den Umsatz stark nach oben. 
Beim klassischem GPU-Geschäft hat AMD vermutlich weiterhin verloren.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Locuza schrieb:


> Das Konsolengeschäft bringt nur paar Dollar Gewinn, treibt aber den Umsatz stark nach oben.



Ja, das ist das, worauf ich hinaus möchte. Es ist halt schade für AMD, dass die Konsolendeals nicht wirklich lukrativ zu sein scheinen. Anstatt der Möglichkeit, mithilfe der Deals Schulden abzubauen, sind diese scheinbar wirklich "nur" Umsatz fördernd.


----------



## criss vaughn (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Ist doch ähnlich wie bei Square/Enix: TR-Reboot und Hitman haben exzellente Verkaufszahlen inkl. Umsatz gebracht, trotzdem sind sie dicke in den Miesen - manchmal hilft es eben, in der BWL-Vorlesung aufzupassen (um es überspitzt zu formulieren) 

Was bei AMD - neben den wohl zu günstigen Preisen für die Konsolen-APU's - hinzukommt, ist die Tatsache, dass man mit den profitablen Sparten die schwachen Segmente - bspw. CPU - quersubventioniert.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist das, worauf ich hinaus möchte. Es ist halt schade für AMD, dass der Konsolendeal nicht wirklich lukrativ zu sein scheint. Anstatt der Möglichkeit, mithilfe der Deals Schulden abzubauen, sind diese scheinbar wirklich "nur" Umsatz fördernd.


 Muss man halt gucken, ob nach den Shrinks mehr für AMD rausspring---> wünschenswert wäre es.

Zum Desktop und Notebook-Markt: Wieso zögert AMD IMMER NOCH High-End-APUs zu entwickeln?
220 Watt passen in einen Mainboard-Sockel, das hat der Centurion bewiesen. Was hält AMD also noch auf, endlich mal eine CPU auf Höhe eines FX-6300 und eine 270X in ein 200 Watt-Package zu stopfen? Hofft AMD immer noch auf einen Erlöser in Form von "StackedDRAM", "16nm GloFo" oder gar "HSA-powered OS", wo sie selber kein Risiko eingehen müssen um derben Gewinn zu erwirtschaften?!


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



criss vaughn schrieb:


> Was bei AMD - neben den wohl zu günstigen Preisen für die Konsolen-APU's - hinzukommt, ist die Tatsache, dass man mit den profitablen Sparten die schwachen Segmente - bspw. CPU - quersubventioniert.


 
Ja, das ist richtig. Ich stelle mir die Frage, wie AMD aus diesem Loch wieder herauskommen möchte.


----------



## Locuza (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist das, worauf ich hinaus möchte. Es ist halt schade für AMD, dass die Konsolendeals nicht wirklich lukrativ zu sein scheinen. Anstatt der Möglichkeit, mithilfe der Deals Schulden abzubauen, sind diese scheinbar wirklich "nur" Umsatz fördernd.


 Das Geschäft hat aber viele positive Seiten, ganz abseits vom Geld. 
Zuerst einmal bekommt ja AMD dennoch ein paar Dollar Gewinn pro Konsole und AMD kann sowieso auf keinen Cent verzichten. 
Und das schöne daran ist, dass ist ein stetiger kleiner Geldfluss, kalkulierbar und den hat AMD sicher, muss um nichts kämpfen, dass läuft solange die Konsolen selber nicht auslaufen. 
Ein weiterer Vorteil ist es, dass AMD die Konsolenchips in Auftrag stellen muss und damit ein gutes Volumen hat. 
Wenn AMDs Plan klappt, könnte man die Chips Richtung GloFo verlagern und sich die Strafzahlungen ersparen, da ihr eigenes Volumen ab und zu nicht ganz ausgereicht hat. 
Die letzte Strafzahlung war übel und hat AMD oftmals potentiellen Gewinn gekostet. 

Weiterhin ist es natürlich insgesamt sehr fördernd der Monopolist beim stationären Markt zu sein. 

Der Deal ist einzig nicht für's große Geld gut und AMD hat abseits dessen keine großen Chancen. 
Was lukrativ ist, ist natürlich die FirePro Sparte, die ist auch ein Stück gewachsen. 
Da entwickelt sich AMD stetig und hoffentlich bleibt das noch eine Weile so, denn wenn Knights Landing kommt, hat man ein potentielles Problem. 
Beim Server-Geschäft hat AMD leider nichts zu melden. 

AMD wäre natürlich gut beraten ihr Loch bei Mobile-Solutions zu stopfen und das APU-Geschäft etwas zu ölen. 
Bei den GPUs sehe ich so schnell keine Wende oder Möglichkeit, es kommt Tonga, leider aber auch Maxwell.


----------



## criss vaughn (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist richtig. Ich stelle mir die Frage, wie AMD aus diesem Loch wieder herauskommen möchte.


 
I have no bloody idea. Den Mythos vom übermächtigen, nativen 4 - 6 Kerner inkl. Virtualisierung mit beeindruckender Pro-Takt-Leistung glaube ich jedenfalls schon lange nicht mehr^^


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist richtig. Ich stelle mir die Frage, wie AMD aus diesem Loch wieder herauskommen möchte.


_"Analyst: Wir haben herausgefunden, dass die Effizienz ihres Unternehmens durch ineffiziente Fortbildungen beeinträchtigt wird. 
Vorstand: Und was schlagen sie vor?
Analyst: Effizientere Fortbildungen!"_

Das ist auch AMDs Antwort auf deine Frage: Das gleiche wie jetzt, nur in besser. 
Kann klappen, wenn Intel und Nvidia beide nicht klotzen, AMD das selbige aber durchzieht.
Klotzt die Konkurrenz und AMD auch, dann sieht es schlecht für AMD aus---sollte AMD selber nicht klotzen, dann sind sie am Ende!


----------



## Locuza (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Zum Desktop und Notebook-Markt: Wieso zögert AMD IMMER NOCH High-End-APUs zu entwickeln?
> 220 Watt passen in einen Mainboard-Sockel, das hat der Centurion bewiesen. Was hält AMD also noch auf, endlich mal eine CPU auf Höhe eines FX-6300 und eine 270X in ein 200 Watt-Package zu stopfen? Hofft AMD immer noch auf einen Erlöser in Form von "StackedDRAM", "16nm GloFo" oder gar "HSA-powered OS", wo sie selber kein Risiko eingehen müssen um derben Gewinn zu erwirtschaften?!


 Warum zögert AMD und macht nicht einfach mal einen 550mm² die mit 32 Steamroller Cores oder 64 Jaguar-Cores für die Server-Sparte?
Klatsch Intel richtig eine rein und machen fett Geld. 
AMD hält natürlich der gesunde Verstand auf, dass wäre schlicht nicht wirtschaftlich.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Locuza schrieb:


> Das Geschäft hat aber viele positive Seiten, ganz abseits vom Geld. Zuerst einmal bekommt ja AMD dennoch ein paar Dollar Gewinn pro Konsole und AMD kann sowieso auf keinen Cent verzichten. Und das schöne daran ist, dass ist ein stetiger kleiner Geldfluss, kalkulierbar und den hat AMD sicher, aber muss da nicht kämpfen, das läuft solange die Konsolen selber auslaufen.


 
Das ist auf jeden Fall richtig. In dieser Hinsicht sind die Konsolendeals natürlich nicht verkehrt.



> Bei den GPUs sehe ich so schnell keine Wende oder Möglichkeit, es kommt Tonga, leider aber auch Maxwell.



Da sehe ich auch nicht unbedingt die Möglichkeit für AMD das Kräfteverhältnis zu ändern. Es sei denn, NV versemmelt die schnellen Maxwells, ähnlich wie damals bei Thermi, aber davon gehe ich nicht aus.



> AMD wäre natürlich gut beraten ihr Loch bei Mobile-Solutions zu stopfen und das APU-Geschäft etwas zu ölen.



Das Problem bei den APUs sehe ich nach wie vor beim eher schwachen CPU Teil und dem zu hohen Stromverbrauch.



criss vaughn schrieb:


> Den Mythos vom übermächtigen, nativen 4 - 6 Kerner inkl. Virtualisierung mit beeindruckender Pro-Takt-Leistung glaube ich jedenfalls schon lange nicht mehr^^



Nein, ich auch nicht 



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Das ist auch AMDs Antwort auf deine Frage: Das gleiche wie jetzt, nur in besser.
> Kann klappen, wenn Intel und Nvidia beide nicht klotzen, AMD das selbige aber durchzieht.
> Klotzt die Konkurrenz und AMD auch, dann sieht es schlecht für AMD aus---sollte AMD selber nicht klotzen, dann sind sie am Ende!



Die Frage ist, ob sie rein von der "Manpower" her, und auch finanziell (Entwicklungskosten), überhaupt klotzen können.


----------



## derGronf (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Tagchen,

ein paar Fragen zum Artikel:

1. 





> [...] der operative Gewinn ohne Abzug jeglicher Steuern von 63 auf 49 Mio. gestiegen ist ...]


Seit wann reden wir vom Steigen wenn X>Y ist? Es sei denn, wir reden hier von 63 $ im vergleich zu 49 Mio. $. Bitte etwas mehr Mühe geben, das wäre schon töfte.

2. Ihr redet von 36 Mio. $ Verlust. Das ist soweit richtig. Das lässt sich hier AMD :: Investor Relations :: News Release nachlesen. Doch hat AMD vor 12 Monaten noch 74 Mio. $ Verlust verbuchen müssen.
Wenn ihr die Schulden meint, dann schreibt das auch.

Ich weiß ja nicht, wer von euch solche Artikel verfasst, aber ihr müsst schon bedenken, dass ihr unter Umständen als einzige Quelle benutzt werdet. Ist nicht eure Schuld, schiebt euch aber ein wenig Vrantwortung zu, genauer zu formulieren.

Aber natürlich könnt ihr mich aufklären. Vielleicht habt ihr einen versteckten Plan, den ich nicht durchschaue.

derGronf
und stellt eure Ad-Blocker aus, ich krieg sonst kein Geld für meine Berichtigungen


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Locuza schrieb:


> Warum zögert AMD und macht nicht einfach mal einen 550mm² die mit 32 Steamroller Cores oder 64 Jaguar-Cores für die Server-Sparte?
> Klatsch Intel richtig eine rein und machen fett Geld.
> AMD hält natürlich der gesunde Verstand auf, dass wäre schlicht nicht wirtschaftlich.


 
Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass das, was du da vorschlägst auch nur ansatzweise so realistisch wäre wie mein Vorschlag...
...das geht LOCKER, die Frage ist nur, wie AMD das mit dem Marketing hinbekommt und den Kunden klar macht, dass plötzlich schneller Ram wieder (oder besser: erstmals) wichtig für die Gaming-Performance wichtig ist und dass ein APU-System einer CPU+dGPU-Kombi überlegen ist.
Denn damit kann man unfassbar leicht kühlbare Systeme erschaffen, weil ja nur noch eine Hitzequelle und nicht mehr zwei gekühlt werden müssen. Mittlerweile hat AMD Erfahrung mit Kompaktwasserkühlungen und können das sicher nicht schlecht vermarkten. Müssen sie nur noch nen OEM finden, der zustimmt ein "AMD-Branded ReferenceSystem" zu bauen und auch zu verscherbeln. Sollten Formfaktor und Lautstärke passen, dann könnte sowas endlich mal wieder ein Desktop-Kassenschlager sein.

Was nur wichtig ist: AMD muss an so einem "Monster" arbeiten, bevor Intel es schafft mittels fertigungstechnologischen Vorsprunges seine eigenen APUs zu nah an die Machbarkeitsgrenze von AMD anzupassen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Tja, ich kann mich noch gut an die ganzen Prophezeiungen hier im Forum erinnern, laut denen AMD mit den Konsolen-Deals fette Kohle verdienen würde....Offensichtlich verkauft sich AMD aber auch dort unter Wert.
> In meinen Augen schaufelt sich AMD in finanzieller Hinsicht das eigene Grab.



Wo sollten sie sich den ihr eigenens Grab schaufeln? Die News hast du schon auch ganz gelesen oder?
Operativ wurde Geld verdient in den Sparten von daher läuft es doch schonmal ganz gut und der Verlust von sage und schreibe 36 Millionen, kann die Ursache von Restrukturierungskosten, Stafzahlungen usw. sein.
Gerade an GlobalFoundries mussten sie ja ne Menge Strafzahlungen leisten, weil sie nicht genug Chips abnehmen konnten...
Und gerade da, zahlt sich der Konsolendeal aus! Wenn sie die Fertigung von TMSC zu GlobalFoundries verlagern, müssen sie keine Strafzahlung leisten und haben dadurch schon etwas gewonnen, auch wenn die Konsolen nur ein Null auf Null Deal sind. Reicht ja, wenn man damit vorläufig seine Kosten decken kann.




Cook2211 schrieb:


> Nein, ich finde sie agieren keineswegs anständig.
> Wenn ich in meiner Firma in einer Sparte ein fettes Umsatzplus hinlege, aber dadurch nicht mehr Gewinn übrig bleibt, dann habe ich nicht anständig agiert, sondern mich im Gegenteil verkalkuliert.



Nö hast du nicht.
Du hast einfach keine Ahnung von BWL wie mir scheint? 
Man hat sich nicht automatisch verkalkuliert, nur weil man nicht wie andere marktmanipulierende Firmen ala intel einen Monstergewinn ausweist...
Man sollte einfach auch mal nen genauen Blick drauf werfen, was für Gründe und Vorteile es noch haben kann.
z.B.
- Vermeidung von Strafzahlungen durch bessere Auslastung der Fabs (siehe oben)
- Erhöhung des Bekanntheitsgrades durch werbeträchtige Deals (müsste die Marketing Abteilung nur noch für sich nutzen... und Sony und MS sind imo ziemlich gute Zugpferde)
- Bessere Auslastung der Mitarbeiter, die man sonst hätte vielleicht entlassen müssen, dies aber nicht wollte.
- Verbesserung des Know-Hows im Bereich APUs

Die Liste kann man noch endlosweiter führen und man wird genug Gründe finden, wieso es kein schlechter Deal war...
Ein schlechter Deal wäre es, wenn sie dadurch zig Millionen Verlust einfahren würden...



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Denn wenn man den Umsatz steigert - gerade, wenn es so massiv ist - dann sollte auch deutlich mehr Gewinn übrig bleiben.


 
Absolut falsch!
Gerade in preisintensiven Bereichen trifft das kaum bis gar nicht zu! Oder bestes Beispiel, schau dir Amazon an, die haben auch nen rießen Umsatz, aber nur einen vergleichsweisen geringen Gewinn. 
Und die agieren mit Sicherheit alles andere als schlecht! Wobei laut deiner Definition wären sie ja ein Loserverein 

Bei 12k Beiträgen könnte man schon etwas mehr erwarten...

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Wo sollten sie sich den ihr eigenens Grab schaufeln? Die News auch ganz gelesen oder nur auf sinnloses Bashing mal wieder aus?



Weißt du, du gehst mir echt auf die Nerven. Ich habe hier im Thread mit anderen Usern normal und sachlich diskutiert. Warum du mir dann wieder Bashing unterstellst, nur weil ich meine Meinung sage, weiß ich nicht. Und die herablassende Art deines gesamten Posts meiner Person gegenüber ist auch ziemlich ätzend (EDIT: Mittlerweile geändert und neutraler gehalten.)
Letztlich ist es so, dass ich keine Lust habe, mich von dir ständig doof angehen zu lassen, weswegen du nun endgültig auf meiner Ignore-Liste landest. Du kannst dir Antworten auf meine Posts also zukünftig sparen.

Echt zum , dass es hier im Forum kaum noch Threads gibt, in denen man ohne solche dämlichen Unterstellungen diskutieren kann.


----------



## Locuza (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das Problem bei den APUs sehe ich nach wie vor beim eher schwachen CPU Teil und dem zu hohen Stromverbrauch.


Wir wissen das dieses Problem AMD schon seit Llano mit sich herum schleppt, AMD hat aber noch ein anderes Problem was potentiell helfen könnten dennoch halbwegs gut dazustehen und zwar eine vernünftige Palette an SKUs und ausreichende Verfügbarkeit. 
AMD ist an GloFo gekettet, schon mit dem 32nm lief es nicht gut und jetzt mit 28nm erneut nicht. 
Kaveri selber hatte vermutlich auch noch Krankheiten. 
Was 2013 hätte kommen sollen, haben wir jetzt Mitte 2014 noch nicht einmal vollständig. 

AMD steht aber auch nicht wegen den APUs/CPUs so schwach im Mobile-Bereich da, wenn es um dGPUs geht läuft Nvidia hier AMD auch den Schneid ab. 
Schon früher, ohne GM107/8. 
Der tut jetzt natürlich weh.
Ich weiß gar nicht so genau wann Iceland kommen sollte, aber natürlich lieber früher als später. 

Wenn AMD hier bessere bzw. öfters Verträge aushandeln könnte und ihre Pipeline wenigstens ohne Verstopfung laufen würde. 
Ich war sehr enttäuscht wegen dem 2014 Kaveri Release. 



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft behaupten, dass das, was du da vorschlägst auch nur ansatzweise so realistisch wäre wie mein Vorschlag...
> ...das geht LOCKER, die Frage ist nur, wie AMD das mit dem Marketing hinbekommt und den Kunden klar macht, dass plötzlich schneller Ram wieder (oder besser: erstmals) wichtig für die Gaming-Performance wichtig ist...


Nein, ich kann mir natürlich realistischere Vorschläge machen, aber dennoch genau wissen das es nicht an der Realisierbarkeit scheitern wird, sondern an der Wirtschaftlichkeit. 
Wie würdest du denn deine Vorstellung realisieren? 3 Steamroller Module und einen Pitcairn-Klasse GPU darauf?
Mit welchem Speicher bindest du das an? Welches potentielles Volumen erreichst du damit und wer wäre voll heiß drauf, sodass sich das tatsächlich lohnen würde?



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Echt ätzend, dass es hier im Forum kaum noch Threads gibt, in denen man ohne solche dämlichen Unterstellungen diskutieren kann.


Ein Störgeräusch in der Matrix, reden sie unbeirrt weiter.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> ...


 Vollkommen deiner Meinung, ich hätte so etwas ähnliches auch geschrieben, wollte mich aber zurückhalten weil dies ja von einer gewissen Schicht hier sehr empfindlich aufgenommen wird, und diese Fraktion zum leidig fanatischen Gegenschlag ausholt, der wie wir wissen teils recht objektivlos ist.


----------



## criss vaughn (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



			
				ΔΣΛ;6622150 schrieb:
			
		

> Vollkommen deiner Meinung, ich hätte so etwas ähnliches auch geschrieben, wollte mich aber zurückhalten weil dies ja von einer gewissen Schicht hier sehr empfindlich aufgenommen wird, und diese Fraktion zum leidig fanatischen Gegenschlag ausholt, der wie wir wissen teils recht objektivlos ist.


 
/Sign - treffender hätte man es nicht formulieren können


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und gerade da, zahlt sich der Konsolendeal aus! Wenn sie die Fertigung von TMSC zu GlobalFoundries verlagern, müssen sie keine Strafzahlung leisten und haben dadurch schon etwas gewonnen, auch wenn die Konsolen nur ein Null auf Null Deal sind. *Reicht ja, wenn man damit vorläufig seine Kosten decken kann.*


[Meine Hervorhebung]

Gerade da läuft mMn die BWL-Theorie und die Halbleiter-Praxis auseinander. Halbleiterentwicklung und -fertigung ist ein enorm kostenintensiver Wirtschaftszweig, dessen letzteren Teil AMD in Form von Globalfoundries abgestossen hat. Doch auch andere „fabless semis“ müssen nicht selten dreistellige Millionenbeträge aufwenden, um konkurrenzfähige Designs auf den Markt zu bringen. Wenn man über längere Zeit „Null auf Null“ pokert, bleibt für die Entwicklung zukünftiger Designs wenig(er) Geld übrig. AMD hat ja auch schon angekündigt, mehr auf modulare IP-Blöcke zu setzen - eben um die Kosten in diesem Bereich zu drücken.

Doch das Problem: Sobald die Konkurrenz hier mehr investiert, sind individualisierte und händisch angepasste Blöcke generischen Makros zumeist überlegen - was sich dann wieder in der Verkaufssituation niederschlägt und weniger Ressourcen für die kommende Generation an Mikroprozessoren übrig lässt. Das in Folge führt zu Sparmaßnahmen … usw. usf.


----------



## Namaker (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Kommt es mir nur so vor, oder hat sich hier niemand die Tabelle genau angeguckt? Dort steht doch ein Gewinn von 63 Millionen in Q2-14 einem Verlust von 29 Millionen in Q2-13 gegenüber, bzw der Net loss sank von 74 Millionen auf 36 Millionen, also in allen Bereichen Verbesserungen.


----------



## criss vaughn (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> [Meine Hervorhebung]
> 
> Gerade da läuft mMn die BWL-Theorie und die Halbleiter-Praxis auseinander. Halbleiterentwicklung und -fertigung ist ein enorm kostenintensiver Wirtschaftszweig, dessen letzteren Teil AMD in Form von Globalfoundries abgestossen hat. Doch auch andere „fabless semis“ müssen nicht selten dreistellige Millionenbeträge aufwenden, um konkurrenzfähige Designs auf den Markt zu bringen. Wenn man über längere Zeit „Null auf Null“ pokert, bleibt für die Entwicklung zukünftiger Designs wenig(er) Geld übrig. AMD hat ja auch schon angekündigt, mehr auf modulare IP-Blöcke zu setzen - eben um die Kosten in diesem Bereich zu drücken.
> 
> Doch das Problem: Sobald die Konkurrenz hier mehr investiert, sind individualisierte und händisch angepasste Blöcke generischen Makros zumeist überlegen - was sich dann wieder in der Verkaufssituation niederschlägt und weniger Ressourcen für die kommende Generation an Mikroprozessoren übrig lässt. Das in Folge führt zu Sparmaßnahmen … usw. usf.


 
Und genau das ist das Problem, mit dem Intel sich einfach nicht rumschlagen muss: Sie besitzen eine sehr kostenintensive, dafür aber auch hochqualifizierte Entwicklungsabteilung, die im eigenen Haus nicht nur entwickeln, sondern auch fertigen kann. Sicherlich, das wirtschaftliche Risiko ist hier auf den ersten Blick wesentlich größer, doch wie du selbst schreibst, ist die Entwicklung von halbwegs konkurrenzfähigen Designs auf "fabless" Seite nicht gerade unproblematischer. Könnte man einfach ein Design aus der Schublade zaubern und GFO überlassen, hätte AMD das sicherlich schon längst getan  Damit ist Intel einfach in einer _komfortablen_ Position welche in meinen Augen für AMD zu weit entfernt für eine Schlagdistanz ist. Durch die Trennung von Produktion und Forschung wird AMD zumindest in absehbarer Zeit immer ein Schritt zurück sein ..


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Namaker schrieb:


> Kommt es mir nur so vor, oder hat sich hier niemand die Tabelle genau angeguckt? Dort steht doch ein Gewinn von 63 Millionen in Q2-14 einem Verlust von 29 Millionen in Q2-13 gegenüber, bzw der Net loss sank von 74 Millionen auf 36 Millionen, also in allen Bereichen Verbesserungen.



Vermutlich rührt die Enttäuschung daher, dass diese Zahlen trotz der (eventuell überschätzten) Konsolen-Deals nicht besser sind.


----------



## Deimos (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Tja, ich kann mich noch gut an die ganzen Prophezeiungen hier im Forum erinnern, laut denen AMD mit den Konsolen-Deals fette Kohle verdienen würde....Offensichtlich verkauft sich AMD aber auch dort unter Wert.


AMD hat Volumen und Marge absolut gesteigert - das operative Ergebnis entwickelt sich imo in die richtige Richtung. Ganz so schwarz wie du sehe ich das daher nicht. Die prozentuale Marge sank vermutlich unter anderem _wegen_ den Konsolendeals. Letztlich macht man aber immer noch Geld damit.

Zum Vergleich mal die operativen Gewinne / Verluste 2012 bis 2014, jeweils zum Halbjahr:

2012: - 503 mUSD
2013: - 127 mUSD
2014: +112 MUSD

Mit den Produktpreisen und Herstellkosten scheint man also nicht alles falsch zu machen. Weniger schön ist, dass 2012 / 2013 im gleichen Zeitraum mehr für R&D ausgegeben wurde. 

Die höheren Verluste stammen in erster Linie von Schuldzinsen. Das verhagelt AMD das Ergebnis und den Cash Flow, sprich, was eingenommen wird, kann gar nicht gross reinvestiert werden, sondern geht gleich an Gläubiger. So zumind. meine Interpretation.


----------



## slaper688 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Ich frag mal so was ist der unterschied zwischen einem Pentium G 3420 und G 3258 mehr braucht man nicht zu sagen , das ist die verkauf Strategie von Intel . Ich sag es mal so bringen wir so schnell wie möglich viele Chipsätze die kaum einen unterschied aufweisen heraus und Steigern hierdurch unsere verkaufszahlen . Dann schieben man noch einen anderen Sockel hinter her mit DDR 3 und 4 Slots und kassieren noch mal ab .


----------



## ΔΣΛ (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

@slaper688
 Mit der Meldung hast du dich selbst ins abseits katapultiert


----------



## Goyoma (18. Juli 2014)

Schade, dass hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Bin gespannt wie das weitergeht.

Ein Nvidia Monopol wünsche ich kir nun definitiv nicht, dass wäre das allerletzte.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Locuza schrieb:


> Nein, ich kann mir natürlich realistischere Vorschläge machen, aber dennoch genau wissen das es nicht an der Realisierbarkeit scheitern wird, sondern an der Wirtschaftlichkeit.
> Wie würdest du denn deine Vorstellung realisieren? 3 Steamroller Module und einen Pitcairn-Klasse GPU darauf?
> Mit welchem Speicher bindest du das an? Welches potentielles Volumen erreichst du damit und wer wäre voll heiß drauf, sodass sich das tatsächlich lohnen würde?


Kundenkreis: HighEnd- und DTR-Notebooks auf der einen und SmallFormFactor-PCs auf der anderen. Erstere sind ein Markt, der von AMD seit Jahren verlassen wurde, letzterer ist gerade stark im Kommen-
Gute Tests geben gute Verkäufe bei Notebooks, sollte AMD es schaffen, dass auch nur ein Hersteller mal nen 90er-Notebook hinlegt (also eines, das Topwertungen bei Notebookseiten erhält), dann sind die super-gut dran.

Technologische Basis: Drei Steamroller oder drei Excavators---was anderes hat AMD ja (leider) zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht. iGPU müsste eine niedriger taktende Variante des Tonga-Cips sein.
Kosten: Insgesamt muss die verbundene Plattform klar auf kleine Boards ausgelegt sein, der Preisvorteil dadurch, dass das PCB der Graka gespaart wurde, sollte nicht versiegen.
Ausstattung: Vier mal DDR4, Chipsatz sollte nur USB3.0 können, nur Displayport (-> FreeSync) und HDMI 2.0 als Videoausgänge. Ansonsten Fokus auf aktuelle SSD-Anschlüssen, alle PCIe-Lanes sollten da rein investiert werden...
Problem: Kosten für QuadChannel/QuadConnect/Whatever DDR4; Frage, ob OEMs immer alle Slots belegen werden, ansonsten massive Performanceeinbrüche. Startkosten von DDR4 definitiv zu hoch für Preis-Leistungs-Schlager. Dazu kommt, dass diverse OEMs Aversionen gegenüber dem Einsatz von AMD-Hardware hegen...
Chancen: Durch nur einen statt zwei Hitzeherden könnten die HighEnd-Notebooks auf Basis der Technik deutlich besser gekühlt werden und somit neue Rekorde in Punkto Laufruhe aufstellen. Diverse Leute warten auf Notebooks, die auch unter Last leise bleiben und gleichzeitig auf einer HighEnd-Plattform basieren.
Auch im Desktop-System bedeutet die leichtere Kühlung große, nicht von der Hand zu weisende Vorteile. Dazu kommen die APU-typische überlegene Energieeffizenz und die hohe Speicherbandbreite, die natürlich auch im Desktop-Betrieb mittels Ram-Disk-Software gut genutzt werden kann! 

Bonus: Man kann das gesamte Konstrukt auch im Profisegment anbieten, da die revolutionären Ram-Bandbreiten dort Jubelrufe hervorrufen werden.


----------



## Bärenmarke (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Weißt du, du gehst mir echt auf die Nerven.


Dann weißt du ja wie es den Leuten mit dir geht, wenn man nichts mehr hier in Ruhe lesen kann 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich habe hier im Thread mit anderen Usern normal und sachlich diskutiert.


Ob du es liest ist mir eig. egal, aber nein hast du nicht. 
Aber bei meinen ganzen Beispielen, ist mein Post ja auch so unsachlich. Ich kann da nichts für, wenn du einfach Behauptungen raushaust die nicht stimmen...
Und es komischerweise immer in die selbe Richtung geht. Objektiv und sachlich sieht für mich anderst aus... Aber deinen Freunden scheint es ja zu gefallen 



Cook2211 schrieb:


> Echt zum , dass es hier im Forum kaum noch Threads gibt, in denen man ohne solche dämlichen Unterstellungen diskutieren kann.


 Kann man mit euch antileuten wirklich nicht, was echt schade ist. 



			
				ΔΣΛ;6622150 schrieb:
			
		

> Vollkommen deiner Meinung, ich hätte so etwas ähnliches auch geschrieben, wollte mich aber zurückhalten weil dies ja von einer gewissen Schicht hier sehr empfindlich aufgenommen wird, und diese Fraktion zum leidig fanatischen Gegenschlag ausholt, der wie wir wissen teils recht objektivlos ist.





criss vaughn schrieb:


> /Sign - treffender hätte man es nicht formulieren können


 
Objektivlos trifft auf euch beide sehr gut zu
Hättet ihr meinen Post mal gelesen, wüsstet ihr, wieso das Ergebnis eben nicht so schlecht ist wie euer lieber Freund Cook meint. Man sollte halt auch mal über den Tellerrand schaun, aber scheinbar ist eine gewisse Fraktion hier dazu nicht in der Lage, die nur immer auf Antiposts aus ist 

Ich finds dennoch lustig, wie die Fanatiker bei solchen Themen immer sofort aus ihren Löchern gekrochen kommen und sich dann in gutes Licht rücken wollen, da sie ja auch soooo objektiv sind... Komedie pur 
Schenkt euch ruhig weiter untereinander likes 



PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> [Meine Hervorhebung]
> 
> Gerade da läuft mMn die BWL-Theorie und die Halbleiter-Praxis auseinander. Halbleiterentwicklung und -fertigung ist ein enorm kostenintensiver Wirtschaftszweig, dessen letzteren Teil AMD in Form von Globalfoundries abgestossen hat. Doch auch andere „fabless semis“ müssen nicht selten dreistellige Millionenbeträge aufwenden, um konkurrenzfähige Designs auf den Markt zu bringen. Wenn man über längere Zeit „Null auf Null“ pokert, bleibt für die Entwicklung zukünftiger Designs wenig(er) Geld übrig. AMD hat ja auch schon angekündigt, mehr auf modulare IP-Blöcke zu setzen - eben um die Kosten in diesem Bereich zu drücken.
> 
> Doch das Problem: Sobald die Konkurrenz hier mehr investiert, sind individualisierte und händisch angepasste Blöcke generischen Makros zumeist überlegen - was sich dann wieder in der Verkaufssituation niederschlägt und weniger Ressourcen für die kommende Generation an Mikroprozessoren übrig lässt. Das in Folge führt zu Sparmaßnahmen … usw. usf.



Super Ergänzung
Ich arbeite selbst in einer ähnlichen Branche von daher kenne ich das leidige Thema gut...
Jedoch hat AMD mit dem Verkauf der Fabs ein großen Fixkostenblock weggestoßen (da gab es doch letztlich einen Artikel über IBM und ihre Fabs, welche auch nicht so die Gewinnbringer sind), von daher können sie ja mehr Forschungsetat in ihre Chipdesigns usw. investieren.
Mir ist es bewusst, dass das auch nicht gerade günstig ist, jedoch lässt sich das eher aus ihren Marktanteilen finanzieren, als wenn noch eine rießige Fertigungsentwicklung mit dabei hängt. Das Problem sind hier einfach die Stückzahlen, welche viel zu gering sind und wenn GlobalFoundries noch für andere produzieren kann, lohnt es sich für sie mehr so einen Forschungsaufwand zu betreiben. AMD ist einfach zu klein für eine eigene Fertigung und viele große Firmen haben das mittlerweile im IT Sektor outgesourced.

Dauerhaft sollte das kein Zustand sein, dass es für sie nur 0 auf 0 ausgeht, daher auch mein vorläufig
Aber meine persönliche Einschätzung ist da, dass es für AMD gut ist und sie dadurch einen größeren Absturz verhindern können. Vor allem der Abgang von guten Entwicklern wäre schmerzhaft...

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## Deimos (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Kann man mit euch antileuten wirklich nicht, was echt schade ist.


Sorry wenn ich mich da einmische, aber die Bashing-Unterstellungen etc. hätten wirklich nicht sein müssen.

Abgesehen davon war Cooks Aussage ("AMD verkauft sich unter Wert") nicht wirklich falsch - im GPU-Bereich verliert AMD laut Kommentar zu Q2 auch 2014 weiter Marktanteile und damit verbunden Umsatz. Wenn man sich das Produktportfolie und die veranschlagten Preise anschaut auch nicht wirklich verständlich imo.


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Deimos schrieb:


> Die höheren Verluste stammen in erster Linie von Schuldzinsen. Das verhagelt AMD das Ergebnis und den Cash Flow, sprich, was eingenommen wird, kann gar nicht gross reinvestiert werden, sondern geht gleich an Gläubiger. So zumind. meine Interpretation.



Ja, das dürfte mit Sicherheit ein großes Problem für AMD sein.


----------



## Noctua (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



			
				ΔΣΛ;6622150 schrieb:
			
		

> Vollkommen deiner Meinung, ich hätte so etwas ähnliches auch geschrieben, wollte mich aber zurückhalten weil dies ja von einer gewissen Schicht hier sehr empfindlich aufgenommen wird, und diese Fraktion zum leidig fanatischen Gegenschlag ausholt, der wie wir wissen teils recht objektivlos ist.



/sign
Ich halte mich allerdings wegen solcher Leute mittlerweile auch aus den meisten Diskussionen raus.


----------



## bschicht86 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Jetzt könnten wir ja mal an Intels Tür klopfen gehen und uns recht herzlich bedanken, dass sie damals so unfaire Methoden angewendet hatten und noch so heile davongekommen sind (Saturn und co.).
Danke sagen, dass dadurch AMD langsam in Schulden versinkt, weil ohne Abnehmer kein Geld und ohne Geld keinen weiteren Fortschritt..
Danke sagen, dass, wenn es wohl so weiter geht, AMD vom Markt verschwindet.
Danke sagen, dass sie uns in Alleinherrschaft in Zukunft die Preise diktieren werden für einen Fortschritt, der keiner sein wird.

In diesem Sinne..


----------



## Cook2211 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Na ja. Es ist dann doch sehr undifferenziert für alle Probleme von AMD einzig und alleine Intel verantwortlich zu machen.


----------



## Suffi30 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

So schlecht wie es teilweise dargestellt wird sind diese Zahlen nicht. Der Verlust wird kontinuierlich kleiner und auf den Umsatz gerechnet ist er nicht mehr hoch. Und gerade bei den Konsolen musste sicher sehr knapp kalkuliert werden nur langfristig steigen die Gewinne durch die Konsolen Chips sicher da die Fertigung und dadurch die Ausbeute besser wird. Und die konsolenchips kann man nicht teildefekt verkaufen was ja sonst bei allen Cpu's gemacht wird.


----------



## BiosShock (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Jetzt könnten wir ja mal an Intels Tür klopfen gehen und uns recht herzlich bedanken, dass sie damals so unfaire Methoden angewendet hatten und noch so heile davongekommen sind (Saturn und co.).
> Danke sagen, dass dadurch AMD langsam in Schulden versinkt, weil ohne Abnehmer kein Geld und ohne Geld keinen weiteren Fortschritt..
> Danke sagen, dass, wenn es wohl so weiter geht, AMD vom Markt verschwindet.
> Danke sagen, dass sie uns in Alleinherrschaft in Zukunft die Preise diktieren werden für einen Fortschritt, der keiner sein wird.
> ...


 
1. Das sind alte immer wieder durchgekaute Dinge. Und hat nichts mehr mit der jetzigen Situation zu tun!
2. AMD versinkt nicht in Schulden. Wenn sie würden, dann wären es mehr als die paar Peanuts ( im Verhältnis zu sehen)!
3. Klar und wenn sie dann weg sind, kaufen wir nur noch Intel... Bevor die verschwinden ist der dritte Weltkrieg ausgebrochen...
4. Und viel teurer kann es nicht werden( bei dem Intel Markennamen Aufpreis).

Dann noch eine Anmerkung zu Punkt 2. Wenn AMD endlich mal Eier in der Hose hätte, würden sie endlich ihren Auftragshersteller in die Weichteile treten. Das sie mal ihren Fertigungsprozess in den Griff bekommen. Als da wären Ausschuss und feinere Strukturen.
Auch der aus dem High End - Bereich ausstieg, hat hier eine nicht zu unterschätzenden Einfluss. Prestige Verlust. Und das Gehampel mit ihren 220W FX ist mehr als nur ein schlechter Witz. Klar das die Leute weg rennen. 

Ich als AMD Anhänger werde wohl jetzt auch das erste mal nach weit über 10 Jahren Intel kaufen!!! Und das kotzt mich ja so was von an. Nur bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig.


----------



## gufubu (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Amd bringt es einfach nicht . Das ist die Wahrheit  ,oder warum kaufen Menschen, die sonst immer Amd kauften jetzt Intel/Nvidia ? Fragt euch das mal ..


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. Juli 2014)

AMD sollte sich auf die GPUs konzentrieren um nicht gegen Nvidia zu verlieren denn das wäre ein aus für die Roten. Bei den CPUs sollten sie in nem Pentium/i3 Sektor angreifen.


@gufubu Wieso kaufen Leute die früher nur Nvidias hatten AMD GraKas ?


----------



## BiosShock (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



gufubu schrieb:


> Amd bringt es einfach nicht . Das ist die Wahrheit  ,oder warum kaufen Menschen, die sonst immer Amd kauften jetzt Intel/Nvidia ? Fragt euch das mal ..


 
Öhm, Intel ja - Nvidia nein. Im Grafikartenbereich stehen sie nun nicht wirklich schlecht da.



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> AMD sollte sich auf die GPUs konzentrieren um  nicht gegen Nvidia zu verlieren denn das wäre ein aus für die Roten. Bei  den CPUs sollten sie in nem Pentium/i3 Sektor angreifen.
> 
> 
> @gufubu Wieso kaufen Leute die früher nur Nvidias hatten AMD GraKas ?



1. Quatsch! Hier ist mittlerweile ein Gewaltakt nötig! Hier muss mal was richtig fettes her.
2. sehe ich genauso.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. Juli 2014)

Nö. Gewalttakt bringt nur mehr TDP  AMD sollte erstmal den Pentium und den i3 fertig machen und dann evetuell später den i5


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

AMD müsste einfach mal mehr für die GPUS verlangen. NV macht es doch auch, und die verkaufen sich wie bekloppt.

Klar, für den Spieler ist AMD P/L mäßig super, aber wenn sich die Firma am Ende zu Tode subventioniert, ist ja auch niemanden geholfen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. Juli 2014)

Naja Marketing. Alle haben von Shadowplay gehört - keiner über RadeonPro. Außerdem leidet AMD immer noch unter ATI Treiber sind schlecht.


----------



## mrpendulum (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klar, für den Spieler ist AMD P/L mäßig super, aber wenn sich die Firma am Ende zu Tode subventioniert, ist ja auch niemanden geholfen.


 
Das ist der Punkt und dafür steht nunmal AMD. AMD ist bekannt dafür CPUs und GPUs knapp über den Wert zu verkaufen. Aber sie können es sich nunmal im gegensatz zu Nvidia oder Intel nicht leisten, ihre eigenen Preisvorstellungen bei den GPUs und CPUs durchzusetzen. Denn dann bleiben die Käufer aus. Im Profisegment hat AMD auch nichts zu melden. Weder bei Servern noch bei den HPC-Produkten hat AMD eine nennenswerte Marktrelevanz.

Nvidia hat schon längst neue Weidegründe entdeckt. Vor allem hat man Trends frühzeitig erkannt. Den neuen Kurs von AMD kann ich nicht ganz verstehen. Der Konsolendeal hat mich nicht überzeugt, die schwache CPU-Sparte enttäuscht mich und in den nächsten 2 Jahren hat man wirklich keine Top-Produkte im Portfolio.

Nach langem Bunkern (5 Jahre) habe ich auch meine letzten AMD-Aktien verkauft. Wollte eigentlich dieses Jahr endgültig auf Schulter-Kopf-Schulter spekulieren, aber für mich ist nach dem Kursrutsch gestern Endstation


----------



## matty2580 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Warum wartest Du denn nicht, bis die Aktie sich halbwegs erholt hat?

AMDs CPU-Sparte wird sich mit Sicherheit nicht schnell gut entwickeln.
Dafür ist die Konkurrenz durch Intel und ARM einfach zu groß.

Kurioserweise läuft das Geschäft bei Intel wieder recht gut.
Leo hat dafür dieser Erklärung:



			
				3dcenter schrieb:
			
		

> Damit bleibt als Erklärung nur noch der Punkt übrig, daß es Intel unter  Umständen gelungen ist, seinen Kontrahenten – maßgeblich AMD – noch mehr  Geschäftsanteile abzunehmen.


Intel Geschäftsergebnisse Q2/2014: Teilweise Rekordergebnisse im Schatten des schwachen PC-Markts | 3DCenter.org

Diese Erklärung ist halbwegs konkurrent mit der aktuellen Entwicklung von AMD.
Erst mit einer neuen Architektur die wirklich konkurrenzfähig zu aktuellen Intel-Produkten ist, sehe ich da wieder Licht am Ende des Tunnels.
Aber das hatte ich schon beim Wechsel auf Bulldozer vor einigen Jahren geschrieben.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



mrpendulum schrieb:


> Nvidia hat schon längst neue Weidegründe entdeckt. Vor allem hat man Trends frühzeitig erkannt.


 welchen Weidegrund?? Tegra wo sie keine ordentliche und gut vertretene SoC auf den Markt bekommen, oder was soll nVidia noch entdeckt haben?


----------



## Framinator (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Es rächt sich das AMD bei den GPU Preisen sich nicht nVidia anpasst. AMD steckt in der Zwickmühle erhöht AMD seine GPU Preise auf nVidia Niveau wird jeder normal denkende erst Recht zu nVidia greifen. (Cuda, PhysX, Gameworks, Treiber, Lautstärke, Stromverbrauch.) Im CPU Segment siehts unglaublich düster aus und der Ansturm auf Konsolen ebbt sich auch ab (Noch weniger Einnahmen). Ich weiss ehrlich gesagt nicht wie AMD aus den Miesen rauskommen soll. Maxwell wird AMD nochmal richtig einen mitgeben

nVidia als kleineres Unternehmen investiert mehr in Forschung als AMD die neben dem CPU Bereich auch im GPU Bereich forschen muss. Beklemmende Situation für AMD mMn.


----------



## bschicht86 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Erst mit einer neuen Architektur die wirklich konkurrenzfähig zu aktuellen Intel-Produkten ist, sehe ich da wieder Licht am Ende des Tunnels.



Da bin ich voll deiner Meinung. Nur gibts da auch leider Steine im Weg:

Wie soll AMD konkurenzfähig werden, wenn sie nicht mehr an Mittel kommen, die Forschung auszuweiten, da alle wohl zurecht zur Konkurenz laufen? Da brauchs wohl am Ende ein paar wagemutiger und Pro-AMD´ler zu guten wie auch zu schlechten Zeiten. (siehe Sig. )

Dann schafft es AMD tatsächlich mal, etwas neues, "überragendes" zu bringen (Wie A64 vs. P4) und dann greift der Konkurent wieder zu "unfairen" Methoden und wir stehen nur wieder rum und bezeichnen es als "Altes, wieder durchgekaut" bzw. einfach als Marktwirtschaft.

Sry für solch rauhen Ton, aber es ärgert mich nunmal, wie es zzt. um AMD bestellt ist, ob aus Eigenschuld oder weil ein Konkurent schneller, bzw. äusserst Unfair vorgegangen war.
Ich für meinen Teil werde meine Fahne nicht nach dem Wind ausrichten, nur weil ich beim Konkurenten paar Prozent mehr Leistung für einen höheren Preis bekomme und weil es einfach alle machen.


----------



## Locuza (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> []


Sei doch ehrlich zu dir selber, die Träume vom Quadchannel, die Plattform Kosten, die super geringere Bandbreite für eine GPU Lösung wie eine 270X. 
Die ersten DDR4 Specs liegen bei 2133, von mir aus hast 2400, dass sind 76 GB Bandreite, kannst voll vergessen für den Chip. 
Das ist einfach eine unsinnige Idee und existiert natürlich auch deswegen nicht, weil Aufwand sich nicht lohnt und AMD das Ding nirgendwo reinhauen könnte, um Entwicklung, Validierung und Produktion zu rechtfertigen. 



mrpendulum schrieb:


> Im Profisegment hat AMD auch nichts zu melden.


Immerhin wachsen sie dort, da gibt es noch Licht. 



Framinator schrieb:


> Beklemmende Situation für AMD mMn.


 Beklemmend ist nett ausgedrückt.


----------



## DBGTKING (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

hmm ich wüsste wie Amd sich noch retten könnte.Die überlassen einfach bei chipsatz es den Mainboard Herstellern und hören wie Nvidia auf damit.
Dann gibt es noch möglichleiten beim Sound Future zu streichen.
Und wenn das nicht helfen würde müsste AMD sofern es machbar wäre den Prozessor Bereich auzugliedern oder sie hören beim Server Breich auf,also Stellen es ganz ein.

Das wäre alles im Notfall mittel um wieder Geld zu haben.Auch muss man echt es ihnen lassen sie waren mal kurz vorm Bankrott und hatte so viele Schulden gehabt.Daggen was die im moment haben wirkt dagegen lachhaft gering.Nur wenn die immer auf Null zu Null arbeiten werden sie langfristig so nimelas mithalten können. Es sei denn die haben noch mehr mittel wo die sparen können sei es bei eienr weiteren Entlassung von Mitarbeitern.Würde aber bei Grafikkarten Entwicklungs Abteilung nicht noch mehr Leute entlassen da geht sowieso keine Entlassung mehr.

Also wie man sieht AMD hat noch mehr kampfmittel um nicht unter zu gehen.Jedoch was macht AMD wenn irgendwann alle eine Konsole haben und kein bedarf mehr besteht,was kommt dann um AMD über wasser zu kriegen? Weil so viele möglichkeiten hat AMD da dann doch nicht mehr.Oder würde euch noch mehr einfallen?


----------



## Framinator (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Ich weiss nicht ob man AMD einfach so sterben lassen könnte...geht doch nicht wegen dem Kartellrecht, oder? Ansonsten, sollte das passieren hat AMD durch den ATI Einkauf gleich ATI mit in den Tod gerissen

Welch bittere Ironie des Schicksals.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Da bin ich voll deiner Meinung. Nur gibts da auch leider Steine im Weg:
> 
> Wie soll AMD konkurenzfähig werden, wenn sie nicht mehr an Mittel kommen, die Forschung auszuweiten, da alle wohl zurecht zur Konkurenz laufen? Da brauchs wohl am Ende ein paar wagemutiger und Pro-AMD´ler zu guten wie auch zu schlechten Zeiten. (siehe Sig. )
> 
> ...


 
Ich habe ein TS wo die Liste lang ist an Pro-AMD-Usern, dabei sind 50% davon von Intel zum AMD gewechselt und 90% von nVidia zu AMD.
100% haben eine FX 8350 . 
Wie gesagt, die meisten denken dabei auch, wenn man ein Unternehmen nicht unterstützt, kann es auch nicht besser werden!
Es bringt nix Intel immer mehr in den Rachen zu werfen und kleine Unternehmen wie AMD, bleiben dabei auf der Strecke.
Ich will Unternehmen unterstützten die kämpfen bis zum letzten und nicht allen mit illegalen mitteln durchziehen. 
Außerdem bin ich jemand, der nicht das hat was alle haben! Das trifft leider bei Intel nicht zu, da 90% der Usern das im PC haben.


----------



## Framinator (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Tja Gordon die Zahlen sagen was anderes. nVidia hat im dedizierten Grafikbereich sogar noch Marktanteile dazugewonnen. Und Gnade AMD wenn Maxwell rauskommt auweia


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Locuza schrieb:


> Sei doch ehrlich zu dir selber, die Träume vom Quadchannel, die Plattform Kosten, die super gerin...wegere Bandbreite für eine GPU Lösung wie eine 270X.
> Die ersten DDR4 Specs liegen bei 2133, von mir aus hast 2400, dass sind 76 GB Bandreite, kannst voll vergessen für den Chip.
> Das ist einfach eine unsinnige Idee und existiert natürlich auch deswegen nicht, weil Aufwand sich nicht lohnt und AMD das Ding nirgendwo reinhauen könnte, um Entwicklung, Validierung und Produktion zu rechtfertigen.
> .


DDR4 3200 ist doch schon lange zertifiziert, oder?
Dann sollten die ersten Riegel auch rauskommen, sobald es mal eine DDR4-kompatile Plattform gibt.
Und damit würde die Bandbreite doch auch völlig reichen, oder? 128 GiB/s+verbessertes Design der neuen GCN-Archtiektur (wie Nvidia es mit Maxwell vorgemacht hat) sollten da doch vollkommen reichen...

...sollte es aber bis zum Ende des Jahres noch keinen DDR4 3200 geben, dann kann AMD wirklich nur noch auf StackedDRAM hoffen...
...die Einspaarung der PCB-Kosten für die Graka und damit deutliche Einspaarungen für die OEMs waren bisher DER Trumpf für die APUs, den AMD noch nicht ausgespielt hat!


----------



## Framinator (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

DDR4 wird für die Konsumer erst interessant wenn er im Preisbereich von DDR3 Ram kommt. Was weiss ich Intel muss wohl Quersubventionieren denn mit Skylake wird auch DDR4 massentauglich. Bin mal gespannt vielleicht gibts bundles oder die Preise von DDR4 werden dank Intel "normal".


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Trotzdem sind die zahlen ein gutes Zeichen für AMD. 
Denn mit dem jetzigen Ergebnis schaffte man es erst, den Nettoverlust des Vorjahres von 74 Millionen Dollar auf 36 Millionen Dollar zu reduzieren.
Des weiteren sollte man Bedenken AMD ist ein deutlich kleineres Unternehmen wie Intel.
Framinator was hat das mit den zahlen von nVidia zu tun? In mein TS sind keine 4 Millionen Menschen !!!


----------



## Framinator (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Sorry, ich sehe an den Zahlen ebenso wie die Aktienanleger nichts positives. Ein Tagesgeldkonto hätte über ein Jahr wohl mehr Dividende gebracht als die AMD Aktie. Jetzt wird AMD abgestraft in meinen Augen zurecht denn die hatten wie so oft bessere! Zahlen in Aussicht gestellt. Die nächste Prognose seitens AMD von -1% bis Plus 5% im nächsten Quartal lässt viele Anleger die AMD Aktie jetzt zu Geld machen. Da kann man sich das Geld gleich unter die Matraze klemmen, ist genauso "gewinnbringend".

Und man muss ja auch Vertrauen in eine Firma entwickeln in der man investiert und in dieser Hinsicht ist AMD der Musterknabe für Unzuverlässigkeit. Sorry.Gordon, nVidia ist ein kleineres Unternehmen als AMD und da sehe ich Innovation und man kann da Gewinn machen. AMD managed falsch fängt oben an und hört unten auf.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Framinator schrieb:


> Sorry, ich sehe an den Zahlen ebenso wie die Aktienanleger nichts positives. Ein Tagesgeldkonto hätte über ein Jahr wohl mehr Dividende gebracht als die AMD Aktie. Jetzt wird AMD abgestraft in meinen Augen zurecht denn die hatten wie so oft bessere! Zahlen in Aussicht gestellt. Die nächste Prognose seitens AMD von -1% bis Plus 5% im nächsten Quartal lässt viele Anleger die AMD Aktie jetzt zu Geld machen. Da kann man sich das Geld gleich unter die Matraze klemmen, ist genauso "gewinnbringend".
> 
> Und man muss ja auch Vertrauen in eine Firma entwickeln in der man investiert und in dieser Hinsicht ist AMD der Musterknabe für Unzuverlässigkeit. Sorry.


 
Genau das ist der  warum Unternehmen nur noch ans Geld denken, weil die Anlegen sonst keine Gewinne bekommen. 
Sieht man bei der Telekom, versuchen nur noch Gewinn zu erwirtschaften und das Netz bleibt auf der Strecke. 
Alles wegen den Anleger sonst keine Gewinne bekommen. So ein sch....., Hauptsache Geld und nix anderes zählt mehr.


----------



## mrpendulum (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Warum wartest Du denn nicht, bis die Aktie sich halbwegs erholt hat?


 
Ich für meinen Teil wollte diese Jahrelange Belastung endlich loswerden. Ich habe mir sie damals 2009 im Großen Stil gekauft. Habe knapp 1,53 € je Aktie bezahlt und bin mit ungefähr 1500€ eingestiegen. Ich hatte wirklich sehr gutes Glück und für AMD wurde ein Aufwärtstrend prophezeit. Habe dann 2012 die ersten Papiere abgestoßen und bekam immerhin 5€ je Aktie. Insgesamt habe ich jetzt noch 300 mit mir rumgeschleppt und wollte sie einfach nicht loslassen. War halt Glücklich ein Teil von AMD zu besitzen  Für mich ist jetzt aber entgültig schluss. 

Wieso verkaufen und nicht behalten?
Nach der gestrigen Ergebnissen bin ich recht enttäuscht und steige aus. Für mich seh ich kein großen Grund langfristig dort noch Anlagen zu haben. Zwar hat AMD cleverweise die GPU und SoC Sparte verschmolzen und so wird  ein hoher Umsatzanstieg darin genannt, aber mittelfristig sinken dort  die Einnahmen für die Konsolen-SoCs. Sofern AMD also nicht laufend  neue SoC-Abnehmer vorzuweisen hat (bsw Smartphones und Microserver), ist  auch im Semicustom bereich der Trend negativ, weil der Konsolenmarkt  sich auch irgendwann sättigt - und das umso schneller, je eher die Konsolen  veralten. Auf dem Server- und HPC-Mart hat AMD quasi nichts zu melden. Und auch das geringe Wachstum im Serverbereich ist mir einfach zu schwach. Nicht weniger negativ auf den AMD Kurs wird sich von nun an die  Performance der Intel-Aktie auswirken, indem die Leute einfach  Umschichten, weil die Kluft immer stärker wird. Intel hat mit eigenen  modernsten Fabs einfach einen größeren Hebel momentan bei  Gewinnaussichten und Umsatz und nutzt diese Position gnadenlos aus, so  dass Intel Anteilseignet breites mit zwei schönen Short-Sueeze belohnt  wurden.  Auch Vivek Arya, Analyst vom  Investmenthaus BofA Merrill Lynch Research, rechnet in Hinblick auf die Aktien nunmehr eine unterdurchschnittliche Kursentwicklung. Das Management habe bei der Stärkung der  Bilanz einen guten Job gemacht. Gleiches gelte für die Gewinnung von  wichtigem Geschäft mit großen Konsolen-Kunden. Allerdings sorge der PC-  und Grafikmarkt nach wie vor für bedeutenden Gegenwind. Die  PC-Umsätze von AMD im zweiten Quartal seien gegenüber dem Vorjahr um 20%  eingebrochen. Intel habe dagegen im gleichen Zeitraum einen Zuwachs von  6% verzeichnet. Für Arya führt dies auf das überaus starke  Engagement im Bereich Verbraucher-PCs und das vernachlässigbare Geschäft  mit Firmenkunden zurück.


----------



## Framinator (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Gordon ich finds ja auch zum  aber sowas nennt man Kapitalismus. Da interessiert der Mensch sekundär.


----------



## cuban13581 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Framinator schrieb:


> Und man muss ja auch Vertrauen in eine Firma entwickeln in der man investiert und in dieser Hinsicht ist AMD der Musterknabe für Unzuverlässigkeit. Sorry.Gordon, nVidia ist ein kleineres Unternehmen als AMD und da sehe ich Innovation und man kann da Gewinn machen. AMD managed falsch fängt oben an und hört unten auf.


 
Was? Nvidia und ein kleines Unternhemen? Der Underdog Nvidia? Habe ich was verpasst...?
Und welche Innovationen meinst du genau von Nvidia? Sag mir nicht Shadowplay? Wozu gibts Fraps und Dxtory.
Und AMD hat sehr wohl gezeigt , dass sie mit Mantle , der Wegfall der Crossfirebrücken ab der r9 290 , Amd Zerocore Power(ab HD 7000) innovativ sein können. Zumindest in der GPU-Sparte.
Und was die Zahlen angeht..so ist es eben. Die großen(in dem Fall Intel und Nvidia) schlucken halt immer die kleinen. Da herrscht ein harter Konkurrenzkampf.Und das wird auch in naher Zukunft nicht anders sein.


----------



## Framinator (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

nVidia ist ein kleineres Unternehmen als AMD da hast du wirklich was verpasst. Ganz nach deinem Smiley wenns nicht so traurig wäre
Cuban PhysX, Treiber, Stromverbrauch und die dadurch resultierende Lautstärke, GSYnc, Gameworks, nVidia the way its meant to be played unsw usw. gibt einiges mehr. Der nVidia Inspector und und und

Keine Blackscreens in der Masse die AMD mit der Generation ab 270 zu haben scheint. Und lachen ist ja gesund, nicht wahr?

Ich hoffe Mantle verschwindet schnell wenn mit OpenGL eine gleichwertige Lösung am Markt vorhanden ist. Das wars dann schon mit Pro Argumenten für AMD.Sollte AMD die Preise bei den GPU`s noch dreisterweise anziehen (was die eigentlich müssten) und es kommt Maxwell und nVidia macht Ernst wird das ein ganz grosses Problem für AMD.Was meinst du denn warum die AMD Anleger ganz schnell die Aktien abstossen? Aus Lust und Laune? AMD ist ziemlich am Ende.


----------



## cuban13581 (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Framinator schrieb:


> nVidia ist ein kleineres Unternehmen als AMD da hast du wirklich was verpasst. Ganz nach deinem Smiley wenns nicht so traurig wäre


 
Ja , das stimmt. Die Häuser von Nvidia sind auch im allgeimen kleiner als die von AMD.^^ Oder wie definierst du die Größe eines  Unternehmens.Schau dir die Verbreitung von Intel und Nvidia an. Da ist AMD oft zweitrangig. Und wer den Markt erobern kann , ist für mich das großere Unternhemen. Und da zieht AMD schon länger den kürzeren. Auch wenn die Preise oftmals besser sind.



Framinator schrieb:


> Ich erkläre dir mal ganz ruhig das nVidia weniger Mitarbeiter als AMD hat. Also mal für dich ich nenne das kleiner. Also wer ist jetzt der grössere Fisch im Teich?Ich bin wie gesagt sehr gespannt wie es mit AMD weitergeht. Aber in die Firma würde ich null Cent investieren wenn ich Aktienanleger wäre.


 

Oh man...AMD hat 11.000 Mitarbeiter weltweit und Nvidia 8000. Warum wohl , weil AMD noch die CPU Sparte bedienen muss , wodurch der höhere Mitarbeiteranteil verständlich ist. Und Intel hat 80.000 Mitarbeiter weltweit. Nur mal so nebenbei. Aber wie ich auch schon sagte , am Markt ist Nvidia und Intel die stärkere Konurrenz. Sie werden mehr verkauft. Bei Fertig-Gamer-PCs findet man meistens nur noch Intel+Nvidia. Und ich kann mich auch kaum daran erimmern , dass das jemals anders war. 

P.S: Bist du nicht der Framinator , der wegen seiner objektiven Meinung mal gesperrt worden ist? Es gab mal jemanden hier , mit den gleichen Namen , der ständig von der GTX 750ti geschwärmt hat.


----------



## Framinator (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Ich erkläre dir mal ganz ruhig das nVidia weniger Mitarbeiter als AMD hat. Also mal für dich ich nenne das kleiner. Also wer ist jetzt der grössere Fisch im Teich?Ich bin wie gesagt sehr gespannt wie es mit AMD weitergeht. Aber in die Firma würde ich null Cent investieren wenn ich Aktienanleger wäre.Die Forschungsinvestitionen sind jetzt unter nVidia und das als grössere Firma und es wird Schrott entwickelt bei AMD den keiner haben will. Nur eine Schande das AMD ATI mit in den Abgrund reisst!

Das ist meine Meinung und das nächste Quartal wird noch brutaler für AMD.

Und trotzdem bleibt nVidia kleiner als AMD. Und wie sagt man so schön: Wer forscht gewinnt. 

@cuban Das kann sein ich finde die 750Ti genial. Ich glaube gesperrt wurde ich schonmal kann sein. Vergangenheit.
Da gings darum weil ich sauer war das hier Leute persönlich so angegangen werden und blablabla. Tut jetzt nichts mehr zur Sache. Abhaken fertig.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. Juli 2014)

@Fram und du hast ja ne geniale Kugel und die sagt dir dass Maxwell ein Erfolg wird. AMD gewinnt mMn mehr Kunden - einfach in Foren wie unser gucken - in Media Markt PCs werden auch AMD GraKas verbaut (R270(X))


----------



## Framinator (18. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Wäre schön wenns in Real Life so wäre. Die Zahlen sagen das AMD im dedizierten Graka Markt Anteile verliert. Ich kann nicht Hellsehen aber wenn nVidia beim mittleren Maxwell keine ******** baut hat AMD verloren. Ein aufgeblasener Hawaii hat Null Chance irgendwie dagegen anzupupsen.

Ich sehe bei AMD garnichts ausser Dinge auf Papier die noch nicht mal verfügbar sind. Noch so eine schlimme Eigenart von AMD. AMD muss zum Herbst den MITTLEREN! Maxwell kontern sonst sieht es ganz ganz übel für AMD aus. nVidia liefert ja schon mit der 750Ti.Aber wir werden sehen. Vielleicht passiert was ganz unglaubliches von AMD.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. Juli 2014)

Mir ist eine Theorie eingefallen. 

AMD verkauft die Karten billig um mehr Kunden zu gewinnen damit sie nicht auf Maxwell umsteigen. Und außerdem wird ein AMD Nutzer (hoffentlich) nur gutes über die GraKas seiner Famielie und Freunden erzählen und sie kaufen sich ebenfalls eine AMD GraKa oder AMD will damit auch "billig" Marketing nutzen. Denn je mehr Leute eine AMD GraKa haben desto mehr reden die über Features -- RadeonPro wird auch bekannter -- Leute werden Shadowplay als kein Argument mehr sehen.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Framinator schrieb:


> Ich erkläre dir mal ganz ruhig das nVidia weniger Mitarbeiter als AMD hat. Also mal für dich ich nenne das kleiner. Also wer ist jetzt der grössere Fisch im Teich?Ich bin wie gesagt sehr gespannt wie es mit AMD weitergeht. Aber in die Firma würde ich null Cent investieren wenn ich Aktienanleger wäre.Die Forschungsinvestitionen sind jetzt unter nVidia und das als grössere Firma und es wird Schrott entwickelt bei AMD den keiner haben will. Nur eine Schande das AMD ATI mit in den Abgrund reisst!
> 
> Das ist meine Meinung und das nächste Quartal wird noch brutaler für AMD.
> 
> ...


 Nach wie vor bin ich der Ansicht, dass es deutlich besser für die Gamerschaft gewesen wäre, wenn AMD und Nvidia (mit dem Marketing-Genie Huang an der Spitze, das war damals dessen Bedingung, die AMD ausgeschlagen hat) und Intel und ATI (als Konter) fusioniert hätten.
So wie es jetzt gelaufen ist haben Underdog und Underdog fusioniert und die beiden Favouriten dafür gar nicht.

Wenn Intel oder Nvidia AMD bald platt machen würden (dazu würden ein-bis zwei Gens mit deutlich überlegenem Euro/FPS-Verhältnis seitens Nvidia ausreichen), dann würde Nvidia danach 100% untergehen oder geschluckt werden. Nicht nach einem Jahr, aber da Intel halt ihre iGPUs haben, die sie auf Dauer hochzüchten werden, wird Nvidia irgendwann scheitern, spätestens, wenn Intel sich dazu entscheidet PCIe abzuschaffen... 

Die einzige Chance für AMD ist es nach wie vor, auf irgendeine Weise mittels des APU-Konzeptes Nvidia im Midrange-Segment einen herben Schlag zu versetzten, weil Nvidia halt kaum mit einer eigenen APU kontern kann!
(das wie ist allerdings, wie mir Locuza in diesem Thread gezeigt hat, nicht so einfach...)
BTW: Dass die 750 TI eine super Karte ist, steht nicht zur Diskussion. Die hat 50% Mehreffizienz im Vergleich zur gesamten GCN1 und Kepler-Gen!




SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Mir ist eine Theorie eingefallen.
> 
> AMD verkauft die Karten billig um mehr Kunden zu gewinnen damit sie nicht auf Maxwell umsteigen. Und außerdem wird ein AMD Nutzer (hoffentlich) nur gutes über die GraKas seiner Famielie und Freunden erzählen und sie kaufen sich ebenfalls eine AMD GraKa oder AMD will damit auch "billig" Marketing nutzen. Denn je mehr Leute eine AMD GraKa haben desto mehr reden die über Features -- RadeonPro wird auch bekannter -- Leute werden Shadowplay als kein Argument mehr sehen.


Ähhem---das ist nicht gerade eine neue Theorie und war ATIs Marketing-Motto seit Ewigkeiten!
Ungefährer Wortlaut: "Was gut ist, verkauft sich auch"


----------



## DoGyAUT (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Framinator schrieb:


> nVidia ist ein kleineres Unternehmen als AMD da hast du wirklich was verpasst. Ganz nach deinem Smiley wenns nicht so traurig wäre
> Cuban PhysX, Treiber, Stromverbrauch und die dadurch resultierende Lautstärke, GSYnc, Gameworks, nVidia the way its meant to be played unsw usw. gibt einiges mehr. Der nVidia Inspector und und und
> 
> Keine Blackscreens in der Masse die AMD mit der Generation ab 270 zu haben scheint. Und lachen ist ja gesund, nicht wahr?
> ...


 
Ach ich liebe diese Verallgemeinerungen - übertreiben kann man auch 

Ich finde es nur lustig das in meinem Freundeskreis die meisten auf AMD umgestiegen sind (GTX 275, GTX 560(Ti), 9800 GTX, GTX 580) auf R9 280(X) oder R9 290(X). Nur ein paar fanatische (ich nenne sie mal einfach so) in meiner Umgebung haben eine GTX 770/GTX 780 (Ti). Bei den CPU's siehts eher düster aus, hier sind viele von C2D/C2Q, Phenom II auf i5/i7/Xeon umgestiegen. Kein Einziger auf einen FX.

Meine Umgebung kann ich nicht auf die Welt übertragen. Doch zumindest sehe ich das viele gewechselt sind welche ich kenne. Doch einer hatte ziemlich Pech, der hat sich eine R9 280 geholt (erste AMD überhaupt), die wurde nicht erkannt (vorher war eine GTX 660 eingebaut) - daraufhin hat er sich die GTX 770 geholt (die 2GB haben ihn nicht wirklich geschmeckt). Ein anderer hat sich vor einem halben Jahr seinen i7-3770K + GTX 780 verkauft. Daraufhin kommt er letzte Woche drauf das er doch wieder einen Gaming PC braucht. Ich habe ihm zu einem i5 + R9 290 geraten. Er wollte einen i7 unbedingt (wusste durchaus das der nicht um so viel besser ist). Letztendlich ist es ein i7-4790K + R9 290 Tri-X gewordern. War seine erste AMD - und er ist mit der Karte sehr zufrieden.

Wie gesagt ich habe hier ein paar Erfahrungen aufgeschrieben, es gibt durchaus beide Fälle. Natürlich finde ich es schade wenn ich jemanden eine AMD empfehle und er sich eine GPU vom anderen Lager das erste mal holt - es dabei aber nicht hinhaut.

Mein Verhältnis war ausgeglichen, erst seit "kurzem" tendiere ich lieber zu AMD.

GeForce 4 MX 440 (ruckeln pur) -> GeForce 8600 GS (boah Nvidia FTW) -> HD 5670 (Erste Erfahrung mit AMD) -> GTX 560 kurz darauf auch noch eine HD 6870 (ausgeglichen vom Standpunkt aus) -> HD 7950 (Eine wahnsinns Karte die alle schlechten Bauchgefühle weggeschwemmt hat) -> R9 290X (Hat mich überzeugt)

Ich greife nicht aus Prinzip bei GPU's nur mehr fast zu AMD, sondern weil ich mit jeder Karte schöne Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich die Leute nicht die sagen sie brauchen alle 12413515 angepriesen Features eines Herstellers. Wenn ich von einem einfachen Spieler höre das er aber unbedingt PhysX und Shadowplay braucht, aber nicht einmal weiß was das genau ist - da denke ich mir wirklich was sowas soll. Doch das ist ein allgemeines Problem der Masse 

BTT: AMD hat sicher einen langjährigen Plan, ich hoffe nur das es wirklich besser wird. Noch kann es übel ausgehen.


----------



## Framinator (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

@CD LABS: Radon Project

Ich würde niemals ein Produkt kaufen das mir nicht zusagt. Ich sage nochmal Maxwell könnte AMD endgültig das Genick brechen und nach den Lügen die AMD so verbreitet liegt das nahe bei der Wahrheit. Oder warum sollte AMD sonst so gegen Gameworks schreien.

Wie wo was. nVidia wird ganz gewiss NICHT geschluckt. Die bringen IMMER GEWINNE! Und brauchen den Popo nicht hinhalten wie ATI es bei AMD getan hat. Jetzt gehen AMD+ATI gemeinsam unter.

ATI war mir immer Sympathisch. AMD (fast)NIE. Ich hatte einen XP da war AMD mir noch Sympathisch und das wars auch.

Und wenn ich schon höre Intel hat AMD plattgemacht. Der höchste Gewinn von AMD war bei der Strafzahlung von Intel. Das AMD Management hat das Geld sowas von in der Luft aufgelöst. Und ATI eingekauft darf man nie vergessen! AMD verbrennt Geld! Das dürfte doch bekannt sein oder nicht?

Was hätte man aus dem Geld alles machen können. AMD hats verbrannt. Und die Fabs noch verkauft. Pleitefirma nennt man das.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. Juli 2014)

Boah Fram bitte um die Uhrzeit braucht man keine grüne Brille. Du siehst Maxwell jetzt schon als den "AMD-Killer" und denkst das keiner Tongs kaufen wird. 

Natürlich wird Nvidia unter gehen. Intel wird einfach immer weiter die iGP entwickeln oder die stellen Leute von AMD ein und machen ihre eigenen GraKas


----------



## DoGyAUT (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Maxwell hier Maxwell da - was interessiert das jemanden der schon eine Leistungstarke 28nm GPU hat? Ich erwarte keine Wunder, weder von den grünen noch von den roten. Erst bei 16nm wird es interessant - doch bis dahin haben viele hier schon DDR4


----------



## Framinator (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Les mal alles durch. Ich liege nicht falsch. AMD ist eine Geldverbrennungsanlage. Und ich denke das ich da nicht so falsch liege, was hätte AMD alles mit dem Schotter anfangen können. Um mal davon wegzukommen das kleine AMD.

@dogyaut Maxwell 870 wird stärker als die 780Ti und das billiger. Und Stromverbrauch niedriger. nVidia hat die Zügel in der Hand.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. Juli 2014)

Ich unterlasse die Diskussion mit dir, du bist fest überzeugt und wirst deine Meinung nicht mal um 0,0000001 ändern . 

@Topic

Hoffe AMD wird weiter APUs entwickel  und Nvidia im unteren/mittel Segment schlagen  ein rießiger Kaufargument wäre Mantleunterstützung von GTA V


----------



## Framinator (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Der Kursverlauf ist logisch nach den Versprechen von AMD. Jeder stösst AMD Aktien ab. In Fachsprachen nennt man das Toxic. AMD Aktien zu kaufen ist wie nach Las Vegas zu gehen da zu zocken und auf eine Nummer zu setzen. 1:1000000. Wer Spass daran findet bitte. Tagesgeldkonto bringt mehr Profit.

Gute Nacht euch allen. Man liest sich


----------



## DoGyAUT (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ich unterlasse die Diskussion mit dir, du bist fest überzeugt und wirst deine Meinung nicht mal um 0,0000001 ändern .
> 
> @Topic
> 
> Hoffe AMD wird weiter APUs entwickel  und Nvidia im unteren/mittel Segment schlagen  ein rießiger Kaufargument wäre Mantleunterstützung von GTA V


 
Oh ja, wenn das stimmen sollte das GTA V Mantle haben wird 

Mit Civilization haben sie mich schon 

@Framinator: Ist es nicht immer so? Die Karten werden bei fast jeder Gen abgestuft bei der Leistung. Genau so kann ich sagen eine R9 380X wird etwas schneller sein als eine R9 290X. 

Faktum ist das es keiner weiß. Solange die Firmen nichts vorlegen - kann von mir aus jeder behaupten das eine GTX 850 Ti schneller wie eine GTX 780 sein wird bei halben stromverbrauch  oder warst du kürzlich im Testlabor bei NV und hast über die Schulter geblickt


----------



## PL4NBT3CH (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wieso kaufen Leute die früher nur Nvidias hatten AMD GraKas ?



Weil u.a. Du sie immer umberätst


----------



## Noctua (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ich unterlasse die Diskussion mit dir, du bist fest überzeugt und wirst deine Meinung nicht mal um 0,0000001 ändern .


Und das ist bei dir anders? Immerhin kann er Argumente vorbringen.

An der aktuellen Situation hat AMD nun mal auch selbst mit Schuld.
Statt ihre Gewinne von früher und die Strafzahlung von Intel (~1,25 Mrd. $) in die Forschung zu stecken, versenken sie es in den Kauf von ATI. Das hat AMD über so viele Jahre belastet und das Geld aus der Forschung gezocken. Das hat sich bitter gerächt, zumal Intel nach dem Pentium 4 gelernt hat und mit dem Core 2 was auf die Beine gestellt hat.

Und warum heute noch so viele Radeons verkauft werden? Weil sie billig sind und Geiz geil ist. AMD kann nur noch mit dem Holzhammer (290 (X), FX 9xxx) und (meiner Meinung nach) "unlauteren" Mitteln ("die User finden BF3 läuft mit dem FX flüssiger wie mit dem i7"-Aktion, nVidia-Bashing-Videos) arbeiten. Sie haben sich heute einen Ruf "erarbeitet" der nicht unbedingt positiv ist.

Ich hatte vom K5 bis zum Athlon64 x4 nur AMD und hatte nach dem Core2Duo nochmal einen Phenom II X4 getestet. Das Ding hat geschluckt und die beiden Plattformen (790GX, 870) waren treibertechnisch ein Graus.


----------



## plusminus (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Finde ich witzig das hier einigen der Meinung sind Amd oder Intel oder Nvidia würden den großteil ihrer Kohle mit Dektop Lösungen für Gamer verdienen 
Was aber richtig ist,ist das AMD sich nur auf APU,s konzentriert hat und die Entwicklung der CPU verschläft obwohl sie damit im Servermarkt mit effizienten und Leistungsstarken CPU Lösungen richtig Geld verdienen könnten.
Aber schwachköfige Manager Entscheidungen verhindern oft ein weiterkommen oder überleben einer Firma


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Eines ist zu 100% sicher, AMD wird niemals sterben, solange es Intel gibt, daran hat Intel schon selber mehr Interesse als so mancher glauben mag.
Das wird große Probleme mit der Kartellbehörde geben, ein wirkliches Monopol seitens Intel ist somit ausgeschlossen.
Leider ist es aber so das Intel bei ihrem aktuellen Marktanteilen in der CPU Sparte die Preise mehr oder minder so gestallten kann wie es ihnen beliebt.
Der Konkurrenz druck seitens AMD ist einfach zu schwach.


----------



## Goyoma (19. Juli 2014)

Ich geb der Staubkatze Recht 

Ein wirkliches Monopol wird es nicht geben, Intel hat glaube ich keinen Bock darauf keine Konkurrenz mehr zu haben, auch wenn diese seitens AMD nicht besonders (!) groß ist.


----------



## Oromis16 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Regen sich hier n paar wirklich über den Aktienabsturz gestern auf, oder irre ich mich?
Wenn ja: Leute, bitte! Das ist bei AMD doch bei einigen Quartalsztahlen so, das kann man einfachst voraussehen...

Übrigens zum Thema Schulden:
Niemand weiß wie viel der "alten Schulden" in diesem Quartal beglichen wurden, es könnte also im optimalfall sein, dass AMD "nur" diesen Quartalsverlust verschuldet.
Und ob die Margen wirklich gering sind kann ich aus dem hier geschriebenen kaum rauslesen, soweit ich weiß wird beim Operativen Gewinn die Entwicklung mitfinanziert.
Wenn das zutrifft, dann könnte die Marge 99,9% betragen, und sie könnten mit den Sparte trotzdem noch "Verluste" machen, wenn sie einfach alles Geld in Entwicklung oder sonstwas finanzieren.


----------



## Stern1710 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Ich würde / werde mich keine Sekunde lang mit Framinator streiten. In einem anderen Thread hat er schon mehr als genung bewiesen das er extreme Engstirnig ist (sry finde den Thread nicht mehr) 

BTT: Ich finds schade, dass AMD da offensichtlich bei den Konsolen was verbockt hat. Wenn man sich die Absatzahlen der PS4 (und Xbone) anschaut, dann sollte da doch einiges Geld in die Kasse gespühlt worden sein, aber wo ist das 
An den Grafikkarten kann es nicht liegen, die sind spitze


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. Juli 2014)

AMD verkauft eben viel zu billig. Wo ne R290 Tri-X 330€ kostet, kostet eine 780 430€ (Inno3D iChill)


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> AMD verkauft eben viel zu billig. Wo ne R290 Tri-X 330€ kostet, kostet eine 780 430€ (Inno3D iChill)


 
Genau das ist das Hauptproblem. AMD müsste mehr Geld verlangen für ihre GPUS.


----------



## Pfau_thomas (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Am besten gefiel mir AMD als sie die 6 Kerner und danach die 8 Kerner raus brachen. da habe ich gedacht die griegen die Konkurenzkurve.Danach habe ich jetzt eher zweifel darin .
Sie sollten wieder ordentliche CPU's entwickeln damit sie wieder wettbewerbfähig werden.
Was will ich mit Spielekonsolen usw.Dieses erinnert mich an den Amiga wo man die Rechner nur für Computerspiele mißrauchte.


----------



## cuban13581 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Hauptproblem. AMD müsste mehr Geld verlangen für ihre GPUS.


 
Ja , du hast recht. AMD bräuchte sowas wie die R9 390x Titan Z für 3000€.  Das würde ordentlich Geld in die Kasse spülen und AMD wäre steinreich.^^
Und warum noch mehr die Preise erhöhen? AMD finde ich macht faire Preise. Und so billig sind ja die Karten auch wieder nicht. Nur weil die Konkurrenz da wesentlich teurer ist.
Nvidia kann es einfach machen , denn sie haben  das bessere Image. Es ist einfach die Marke. Sieht man ja an Apple , wie viel die Leute teilweise bereit dazu sind , an Geld auszugeben. Daran ist ja auch nichts verwerfliches. Ich muss es ja schließlich auch nicht bezahlen.

Hier in dieser Quelle wird übrigens nicht so dramatisch berichtet:http://www.golem.de/news/prozessoren-spielekonsolen-kurbeln-amd-umsatz-an-1407-107986.html


----------



## Locuza (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> DDR4 3200 ist doch schon lange zertifiziert, oder?
> Dann sollten die ersten Riegel auch rauskommen, sobald es mal eine DDR4-kompatile Plattform gibt.
> Und damit würde die Bandbreite doch auch völlig reichen, oder? 128 GiB/s+verbessertes Design der neuen GCN-Archtiektur (wie Nvidia es mit Maxwell vorgemacht hat) sollten da doch vollkommen reichen...
> 
> ...


 Ich kann wirklich beim besten Willen nicht erkennen, wie solch eine Idee AMD finanziell nach vorne treiben würde. 
Neben den nötigen Spekulationen, sehe ich es als eine nicht weg zu bekommene Träumerei von dir an, ein 256-Bit Quad"channel" haben zu müssen. 
Unten redest du vom Trumpf der eingesparten Platine, aber ein Mainboard mit 256-Bit mit vier mal dem teuersten RAM kann für OEMs unattraktiver nicht sein. 

Die Hoffnung kann man da ruhig lieber auf stacked-ram legen und bis dahin müssen wir warten und selbst wenn das Angebot verfügbar ist, kann das noch einige Zeit am Preis und der Größe kranken.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Locuza schrieb:


> Ich kann wirklich beim besten Willen nicht erkennen, wie solch eine Idee AMD finanziell nach vorne treiben würde.
> Neben den nötigen Spekulationen, sehe ich es *als eine nicht weg zu bekommene Träumerei von dir an*, ein 256-Bit Quad"channel" haben zu müssen.
> Unten redest du vom Trumpf der eingesparten Platine, aber ein Mainboard mit 256-Bit mit vier mal dem teuersten RAM kann für OEMs unattraktiver nicht sein.
> 
> Die Hoffnung kann man da ruhig lieber auf stacked-ram legen und bis dahin müssen wir warten und selbst wenn das Angebot verfügbar ist, kann das noch einige Zeit am Preis und der Größe kranken.


Zum Markierten: Jup, so langsam wird mir das leider auch klar...
...die Träumerei basiert halt darauf, dass es GENERELL sinnvolle ist, wenn man alles, was bisher die Graka auf ihre eigene Platine gesteckt bekommen hat (also Spannungswandler, GPU, Speicher, Stromanschlüsse Speicheranbindung,...) in die Ausstattung des Mainboards und in die APU fließt. Mit dem Konzept erhält man dann halt ein Top-Ausgestattetes Mainboard (zu absolut gesehen heftigen Preisen), braucht dann aber halt auch keine Graka mehr und kann erstmalig die volle Speicherbandbreite der GPU auch für die CPU nutzen!
Die PS4-APU zeigt, dass das auch irgendwie möglich ist, dort wurde der GDDR5 aber einfach 1:1 übernommen (was in deren hohe Energieaufnahme mündet), mir wäre aber halt eine Realisierung über DDR4 lieber.

Nochmal: Ich geb dir recht, dass meine Gedanken zu dem Thema träumerisch sind (weil AMD das Risiko sicher nicht eingehen wird...), aber ich bin überzeugt davon, dass das Resultat gigantisch gut und unglaublich effizient arbeiten würde...
...und mal ehrlich: 200€ fürs Board (recht typischer Preis für ein Intel2011er-Board, viel teurer sollte auch ein von mir prognostiziertes Board nicht werden können, immerhin hat das nur vier Ram-Slots, kein PCIe) +300€ für den Speicher+100€ SSD+250Euro für die APU wären zwar kein Zuckerschlecken, aber das Ergebnis wäre ein unglaublich flottes und effizientes System!

Denk an SmallFormFactor, denk an HighEnd-Notebooks: Besonders bei letzteren wären solche Kosten gar nicht mal abgefahren, dank der unvorstellbaren Ram-Bandbreite und der leichten Kühlung könnten aber die Geräte die reinsten Kassenschlager werden!

Träume, träume, träume...


----------



## ich111 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Ein ordentlicher Gewinn wäre das dümmste was AMD machen könnte. Jetzt werden einige Fragen wieso? AMD muss bei der aktuellen Lage jeden Cent in die Entwicklung stecken, würden die jetzt Gewinn machen, wäre jeder Cent Gewinn ein Cent, der in der Entwicklung fehlt.

Und weil jetzt wieder welche mit Gameworks kommen und das noch verteidigen. Dadurch, dass es eine Blackbox ist kann AMD deutlich schlechter als AMD optimieren. Dass Nvidia dazu noch Spielchen wie wir Tesslieren bis die Karte in Flammen aufgeht durchführt nur weil ihre Karten darin besser sind als AMD GPUs auch wenn es selbst die eigenen Kunden unnötig Leistung kostet macht ja auch überhaupt nix


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



ich111 schrieb:


> Ein ordentlicher Gewinn wäre das dümmste was AMD machen könnte. Jetzt werden einige Fragen wieso? AMD muss bei der aktuellen Lage jeden Cent in die Entwicklung stecken, würden die jetzt Gewinn machen, wäre jeder Cent Gewinn ein Cent, der in der Entwicklung fehlt.


 
Nein, AMD muss Gewinn machen damit man zusätzliches Geld in die Entwicklung stecken und man den Konzern konsolidieren kann.


----------



## ich111 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Gewinn heißt, dass Geld übrig bleibt und davon wollen die Aktionäre dann einen ordentlichen Teil auf ihrem Konto sehen, also besser so wie Amazon machen: Alles sofort wieder investieren und in der Bilanz dann Werte um 0 aufweisen


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Wen wundern diese Zahlen noch?
Ich kann mich an 1-2 mal erinnern, an denen AMD durchweg positive Quartalszahlen vorweisen konnte seitdem ich das seit 2010 beobachte.
Ansonsten ist doch hier nichts wirklich aktuelles.

Fast jedes Mal fallen die Quartalszahlen schlecht oder sehr durchwachsen aus.
Jedes Mal wird von irgendwelchen Produkten geredet, auf denen die neuen Hoffnungen liegen(nachdem das mit den Vorgängern schon nicht geklappt hat)
In den Comments findet sich dann mindestens einer der Intel für AMDs komplette aktuelle Lage verantwortlich macht.
Jedes Mal wird der Thread ellenlang und oft finden sich Kommentare, bei der die eine Seite stichelt(Ist ja wieder nichts geworden) und die andere Seite sagt "Aber mit XYZ wird es dann endlich was. Versprochen. Bestimmt."

AMD wird einfach so weiter schlittern denke ich. Auch in Zukunft. Immer knapp am Ruin lang. 
Entweder sie packen es irgendwann mal und schaffen einen richtigen Befreiungsschlag oder sie sind irgendwann eben doch mal weg.
Letzteres halte ich aufgrund der seit Ewigkeiten hohen Schulden, den sehr geringen Margen und dem immer weiteren "Gesundschrumpfen"(Fabs, Mitarbeiter, Firmensitze, Architekturen, etc etc etc  ) für wahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



ich111 schrieb:


> Gewinn heißt, dass Geld übrig bleibt und davon wollen die Aktionäre dann einen ordentlichen Teil auf ihrem Konto sehen, also besser so wie Amazon machen: Alles sofort wieder investieren und in der Bilanz dann Werte um 0 aufweisen


 
Nein, das stimmt nicht. AMD muss keine Gewinne an die Aktionäre in Form von Dividenden auszahlen, wenn mit dem Gewinn beispielsweise in das Unternehmenswachstum investiert wird. Brauchst dir nur Apple anzuschauen. Zu Steve Jobs Zeiten hat Apple überhaupt keine Dividenden ausgezahlt. Gewinne mit Aktien definieren sich eben nicht nur über Dividenden, sondern vor allem über den Anstieg des Aktienkurses.
Von daher ist diese Sicht von dir einfach nicht richtig.


----------



## ich111 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Ich hab nichts von müssen gesagt, ich hab gesagt, dass die Geld sehen wollen


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Das ändert nichts daran, dass diese Sicht der Dinge so nicht richtig ist. Aktionäre wollen Gewinne und Wachstum eines Konzerns, damit ihre Aktienpakete an Wert gewinnen. Und AMD braucht Gewinne, um investieren zu können. Im Moment werden AMDs Schulden immer größer. Und das hältst du für richtig? Bloß keinen Gewinn machen? Was denkst du warum Intel so mächtig ist? Weil sie jedes Quartal Milliardengewinne einfahren und eine prall gefüllte Kriegskasse haben. Und da muss AMD hin. Gewinne einfahren damit man investieren kann und anderseits Schulden abbauen, nicht neue Schulden machen.


----------



## ich111 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Intel fährt die riesen Gewinne aktuell unter anderem wegen dem Selbstläufer Desktop/WS/Server CPUs ein und AMD hat außer dem Konsolen Deal keinen Selbstläufer.

Und Gewinne braucht man definitv nicht für Wachstum (bestes Beispiel ist Amazon), man kann das Geld auch wenn es reinkommt wieder investieren und muss damit nicht bis zur Bilanz warten


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



ich111 schrieb:


> Intel fährt die riesen Gewinne aktuell unter anderem wegen dem Selbstläufer Desktop/WS/Server CPUs ein und AMD hat außer dem Konsolen Deal keinen Selbstläufer.



Warum Intel Geld verdient tut doch dabei nichts zur Sache. Nur im Gegensatz zu AMD verdienen Intel und NV mit dem was sie tun Geld, und da muss AMD hin.



> Und Gewinne braucht man definitiv nicht für Wachstum (bestes Beispiel ist Amazon), man kann das Geld auch wenn es reinkommt wieder investieren und muss damit nicht bis zur Bilanz warten



Was hat denn Amazon damit zu tun? Amazon ist ein vollkommen anderer Konzern mit einem vollkommen anderen Geschäftsmodell. Und Amazon ist Marktführer bei den Internetversendern und investiert die Gewinne massiv ins eigene Wachstum (und nicht, damit die Aktionäre keine Dividenden kriegen...). Trotzdem hat Amazon im letzten Quartal einen Gewinn von 108 Mio. gemacht.
Das alles lässt sich nicht mit AMD vergleichen. AMD hat Schulden, AMD macht Minus, AMD schrumpft. Und es wird Zeit, dass AMD aus dieser Spirale raus kommt.

Übrigens wird jeder investierte Cent wird so oder so in der Bilanz aufgeführt (es sei denn sie ist frisiert). Und Aktionäre dürfen die Höhe der Investitionen wissen. Von daher bringt dieser Winkelzug, den du hier anführst nicht wirklich was.


----------



## Oromis16 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

Expansion in wie fern meinst du denn?
Ein neue Entwicklungsstätte für wasweißich wird ja auch schon mit dem Gewinn verrechnet.
Natürlich wäre es schön wenn AMD noch n paar hundert Millionen übrig hätte UND richtig viel in Forschung investieren könnte.
Aber das ist nicht der Fall, und zumindest mir ist es lieber, wenn Jim Keller 10 Millionnen mehr zur Verfügung hat, als wenn diese 10 Millionen an die Aktionäre oder die Bank gehen.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

AMD bleibt aber gar nichts übrig, denn sie machen neue Schulden und neue Schulden bedeuten höhere Verbindlichkeiten gegenüber Banken und Gläubigern.
Und was ihr immer mit den Aktionären habt, weiß ich nicht. Aufgrund der hohen Schulden werden die Aktionäre sicherlich auch weiterhin keine Dividenden bekommen. 

Siehe hier:
AMD Dividende | Hauptversammlung | Dividendenrendite | HV-Termine | finanzen.net

Von daher ist dieses Argument Quatsch.


----------



## mrpendulum (19. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> AMD bleibt aber gar nichts übrig, denn sie machen neue Schulden und neue Schulden bedeuten höhere Verbindlichkeiten gegenüber Banken und Gläubigern.
> Und was ihr immer mit den Aktionären habt, weiß ich nicht. Aufgrund der hohen Schulden werden die Aktionäre sicherlich auch weiterhin keine Dividenden bekommen.
> 
> Siehe hier:
> ...



Halbwissen ist recht gefährlich. AMD konnte noch nie "Ordentliche Dividenden" (so heißt diese Devidendenart) an Aktionäre auszahlen. Da ist das Unternehmen einfach zu Risikobehaftet. Wenn man sich die Charts aus der Vergangenheit vor Augen hält, erkennt man es eigentlich recht schnell. Auch gestern haben viele Leute richtig Kohle verloren. Denke größere Anleger sind die Woche mit recht viel Kapital bei AMD eingestiegen und die Aktie ist unverdient gestiegen. Nach dem ernüchternden Ergebniss sind viele abgesprungen und haben recht viel Geld verbrannt  ... Ich habe auch verkauft und habe immerhin 2,80 je Aktie bekommen. Hätte ich mal vorgstern verkauft, dann hätte ich noch deutlich mehr bekommen. Aber zurück zum Thema Dividenden: Wieso AMD nicht pleite ist? AMD sitzt auf Risikokapital. Und das ist nicht gerade wenig. AMD leit sich Geld bei Banken und Investoren. Daher kann das Unternehmen auch exestieren auch wenn sie selber gar kein Kapital haben. AMD hat es immerhin geschafft einen stätigen cash Flow in richtung Banken/Investoren zu ermöglichen. Ich habe hier auch gelesen es wäre clever, dass man am besten kein Gewinn machen sollte.  Selten so einen Quatsch gelesen. Also die Geschäftszahlen enthalten R&D. Jedoch nur ein gewisser Pcrozentsatz. Hier obliegt es dem Unternehmen die Zahlen auszuschmücken. Dessweiteren ist ein Gewinn von 0 für Unternehmen sehr schlecht. Man hat kein Eigenes Kapital und ist auf Geldgeber angewiesen. Übrigens beinhaltet der "operative Gewinn/verlust" keine Strafzahlungen, Zahlungen an Banken oder Kredite. Der Operative Gewinn beinhaltet nur den Gewinn von verkauften Produkten.


----------



## Locuza (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



CD LABS: Radon Project schrieb:


> Mit dem Konzept erhält man dann halt ein Top-Ausgestattetes Mainboard (zu absolut gesehen heftigen Preisen), braucht dann aber halt auch keine Graka mehr und kann erstmalig die volle Speicherbandbreite der GPU auch für die CPU nutzen!


Was sich angesichts des Preises nicht lohnen wird und nicht aufgehen wird. 



> Die PS4-APU zeigt, dass das auch irgendwie möglich ist, dort wurde der GDDR5 aber einfach 1:1 übernommen (was in deren hohe Energieaufnahme mündet), mir wäre aber halt eine Realisierung über DDR4 lieber.


Die PS4 ist eine nicht modulare Konsole und genießt direkten Herstellersupport. Bei einer Konsole kann man designen was man will, wenn AMD die Möglichkeit hätte würden sie ihre APUs auch mit GDDR5 ausstatten. 



> Nochmal: Ich geb dir recht, dass meine Gedanken zu dem Thema träumerisch sind (weil AMD das Risiko sicher nicht eingehen wird...), aber ich bin überzeugt davon, dass das Resultat gigantisch gut und unglaublich effizient arbeiten würde...


AMD würde das Risiko sofort eingehen, wenn die Vorstellung vom reinsten Kassenschlager stimmen würde.
Bei AMD sitzen ja auch nicht die dümmsten Menschen. In der IT-Welt müssen die Unternehmen in sehr kurzen Intervallen immer ihre Möglichkeiten einschätzen und Chancen validieren. 
Wenn AMD das als Chance ansehen würde, gäbe es auch eine entsprechende Lösung. 
Das Resultat wäre meiner Meinung gigantisch schlecht und von mir aus brauchbar effizient. 



> ...und mal ehrlich: 200€ fürs Board (recht typischer Preis für ein Intel2011er-Board, viel teurer sollte auch ein von mir prognostiziertes Board nicht werden können, immerhin hat das nur vier Ram-Slots, kein PCIe) +300€ für den Speicher+100€ SSD+250Euro für die APU wären zwar kein Zuckerschlecken, aber das Ergebnis wäre ein unglaublich flottes und effizientes System!


Und ist ein Intel 2011 Board ein Kassenschlager beim Konsumenten und OEM-Markt? 
Diese sehr teure Lösung steht dem professionellem Bereich offen und hat entsprechende Effizienz und Kerne. 
Was würde AMD gewinnen wenn sie so teure Lösungen mit einer APU anbieten würden?
Ist HSA und GPGPU schon so weit, dass viele Einsatzgebiete damit abgedeckt werden können und AMDs APU da konkurrenzfähig stehen würde und selbst wenn, wieder zu welchen Kosten muss sich das AMD leisten?



> Denk an SmallFormFactor, denk an HighEnd-Notebooks: Besonders bei letzteren wären solche Kosten gar nicht mal abgefahren, dank der unvorstellbaren Ram-Bandbreite und der leichten Kühlung könnten aber die Geräte die reinsten Kassenschlager werden!


Ich denke an eine Menge Sachen, wo die APU nicht reinkommen würde. 



> Träume, träume, träume...


 Ich meine AMD muss 3 Module + dezente GPU verbauen, den ganzen Chip validieren, eine extra die-maske in den Fabs produzieren lassen, dass Kontingent abschätzen.
Das Volumen muss sich dafür lohnen und das Volumen wäre klein, also hoher Preis um das abzufangen, aber hoher Preis bedeutet auch man muss Top-End sein und mit der CPU-Architektur wird man das nicht unbedingt. 
Die GPU sei von mir aus ein guter Maxwell Konkurrent, aber durch ein unified System bekommt AMD auch keine Blumen hinterhergeworfen. 
Bekommen sie im Mainstream gerade auch nicht. 
AMD müsste noch extra Boards dafür laufen lassen, was ist mit dem Sockel? FM2+? FM3? Schafft der so eine hohe TPD zu fassen und elektrische Stabilität zu geben?

Bevor man so eine Lösung wirklich brauchbar und nutzvoll realisieren kann, reden wir mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit schon lange nicht mehr vom Bulldozer Zweig. 
Die Vorstellung wird meiner Meinung nach erst mit stacked-ram fruchten, davor wird AMD einfach aufgrund der bisherigen Limitierungen keine Möglichkeit haben solche Ideen nutzbringend zu realisieren.


----------



## DBGTKING (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

also ich fasse es mal so zusammen was ich so von Amd mitbekommen habe um das ganze genau zu überblicken.

Amd plant erst 2016 neue CPu´s zu entwickeln.Wenn die dann angefangen haben und es erst 2017 rausbringen kommen andere Fragen auf.Wieviel leistung wird die neue CPU mehr schaffen? Wenn die nur 10 mehr schafft wird Amd hier nichts mehr zerreisen,weil Intel ja auch in der Zeit mehr leistung hinkriegt.Und in welcher Struktur wollen die es rausbringen in 28 nm,da geht leider auch nicht soviel mehr würde ich sagen.Oder glaubt ihr an Wunder und AMD kann mit 28 nm 50 Prozent mehr leitung hinkriegen,ich denke das wäre alles nur Träumerei.

Wie sieht es mit den Schulden im moment aus?.Einmal hat AMD soviel und dann wieder soviel.Ich dachte AMD hätte nur noch so was wie 36 Millionen Doller Schulden anscheinend aber doch noch mehr!.

Wenn AMD aufjeden fall in dem Stil wie die letzten Jahre so weiter macht wie grafikkarten konstand so weiter machen und CPU kaum weiter machen würde,würde es in ein paar Jahre nicht mehr gehen.

Die frage ist halt auch wieviele Schulden darf in der Regel eine Firma machen ehe die Bank den hahn zu dreht.ich denke bei mehreren Millarden würde die Bank sich weigern weiter zu zahlen?

Alles sind Daten und Fakten die sehr wackelig sind,darauf hat kaum einer Lust.Es sei denn es ist AMD´s plan zuerst ganz schlecht da zu stehen und irgendwann einen Wunder Hammer rauszuhauen und alle Menschen vom Hocker zu hauen(auch wenn ich mir das irgendwie nicht vortstellen kann das das jeweils eintreten würde).Ich denke mal die Wahrheiten wird nur AMD selber kennen,Wissen und sonst keiner,woher auch.


----------



## Locuza (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

AMD plant 2016 ihren ersten Custom-ARM Core K12 zu releasen. 
Wie es mit dem x86 Pendanten aussieht, keine Ahnung. 

2015 möchte AMD 20nm PUMA und ARM-Cores anbieten, K12 sollte also auch mindestens auf 20nm fussen. 
Da er 2016 kommt, reden wir vielleicht sogar von FinFETs. 

AMDs Langzeitschulden belaufen sich auf ~2,2 Mrd. Dollar.


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Juli 2014)

Locuza schrieb:


> AMDs Langzeitschulden belaufen sich auf ~2,2 Mrd. Dollar.



An die Höhe der Zinsen mag ich gar nicht denken


----------



## DBGTKING (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

achja stimmt ja AMD schafft ja nur die Zinsen die dazu kommen würden,abzubezahlen.Das AMD so viele Schulden hat,hätte ich nicht gedacht.Ich denke aber auch das es sehr schwer wird etwas zu schaffen.Man weis auch nicht wie hoch die maximal Schuldenbereich ist was die maximal machen dürfen.
Und stimmt ja das waren alles ARM und keine X86 CPU Pläne habe da wohl etwas verwechselt kappt,naja kann mal passieren.


----------



## bschicht86 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> An die Höhe der Zinsen mag ich gar nicht denken


 
Zum Glück gibts mittlerweile einen sehr niedrigen Leitzinz. Noch vor 10 Jahren hätte ein hoher Leitzinz AMD in jetziger Situation wohl komlett aufgefressen.


----------



## Deimos (21. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*



Cook2211 schrieb:


> An die Höhe der Zinsen mag ich gar nicht denken


Etwa 180 mUSD letztes Jahr afaik. Wie gesagt, der operative Gewinn hat sich soweit ganz gut entwickelt, nur bleiben die Schulden und Schuldzinsen, die das Ergebnis ruinieren.
Falls ich das richtig verstanden habe, hat AMD in Q2/14 Schuldscheine im Wert von 450 mUSD (Fälligkeit 2017, 8.125%) zurückgekauft und für 500 mUSD (Fälligkeit 2024, 7.0%) neu ausgegeben. AMD wird noch das eine oder andere Jährchen Schulden abstottern müssen.

Immerhin finde ich, dass AMD seit dem Führungswechsel wenigstens wieder ein Konzept und langfristige Pläne zu haben scheint - rein subjektiv zumindest.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (22. Juli 2014)

Zumindest hat sich das Marketing verbessert  

Finde die Aktion mit der R295 X2 einfach geil

"Its to fast. 

R295 X2 the fastet Single GPU in the world."


----------



## Venom89 (22. Juli 2014)

Wo haben die denn das marketing verbessert? Schön reden kann man alles aber helfen tut ihnen das nicht.


----------



## DBGTKING (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

ja so sehe ich das auch.Man kann es am besten so vergleichen der Gegner hat (bei Auto) überrundete schon seinen Kontrahenden und dann kommt ein anderer Autofahrer und schon sollte der automatisch eingeholt haben.Das der Rückstand so einfach nicht einholbar ist ist doch klar.

Das kann man wörtlich auch durch AMD und Intel erstetzen.


Und Ps die haben das Marketing schon verbessert im Negativen sinne halt.Zwar nicht durch Worte aber durch falsche ankündigungen.Wo sie aber wirklich schlechtes Marketing machen ist beim ankündigen von neuen Produkten.Die werden warscheinlich so denken,wenn die ein neues Produkt ankündigt geht vielleicht die Aktie wieder nach oben.Aber das hält blos kurz.Denn wenn dieses Produkt nicht so ist wie es sein soll dann sinkt es weil die Anlieger die Aktie weider verkaufen.Das wäre eine unterhaltsame Theorie.Naja wie auch immer.


----------



## Ifosil (24. Juli 2014)

*AW: AMD im Q2/2014: Trotz Playstation 4 und Xbox One höherer Verlust bei gestiegenem Umsatz*

JA wundert mich nicht, die machen doch kaum Gewinn mit den Krüppelkonsolen. Hat schon seinen Grund, warum Nvidia abgelehnt hat die neuen Grafikchips zu fertigen.


----------



## Gripschi (24. Juli 2014)

Vielleicht weil Nvidea nichts dergleichen fertigt?

Der Deal hat den Vorteil das AMD Chips abruft die sonst evtl. in Strafzahlungen enden würden durch nicht Abnahme.


----------

